# Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27: Zayn vs Owens #928287546



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> *WWE Raw preview, March 27, 2017: Goldberg and Brock Lesnar make one last stop before their epic encounter at WrestleMania*
> 
> They call Philadelphia the “City of Brotherly Love,” but there will be no love lost between Universal Champion Goldberg and Brock Lesnar when they meet one final time before their cataclysmic clash at WrestleMania. What havoc will these behemoths unleash just six nights before The Ultimate Thrill Ride? Plus, will Seth Rollins sign Triple H’s Hold Harmless Agreement and agree to battle The Game in a Non-Sanctioned Match at WrestleMania, against doctors’ orders?


*Goldberg and Brock Lesnar, under the same roof*












> Universal Champion Goldberg has exuded confidence during his recent encounters with Brock Lesnar, but after absorbing a ring-shaking F-5 the night after WWE Fastlane, the WCW icon might not be as sure of himself when he stands across the ring from The Beast Incarnate at WrestleMania, where Raw’s most elite prize will be on the line.
> 
> Six nights before The Ultimate Thrill Ride that is WrestleMania 33, Goldberg and Lesnar’s paths will cross in Philadelphia. Will these raging bulls lock horns on the final Raw before their battle on The Grandest Stage of Them All?


*Will Seth Rollins sign Triple H’s Hold Harmless Agreement?*












> Even though his doctors shudder at the thought, the recently injured Seth Rollins is set on coming to WrestleMania to settle the score with Triple H, the man who masterminded Samoa Joe’s assault on The Architect’s right knee back in January.
> 
> Because of that heinous ambush, Rollins was expected to miss this year’s WrestleMania entirely — and Triple H’s subsequent assault on the injured knee earlier this month only bolstered those doubts. Yet, in light of the WWE Universe’s continued support for The Architect, The Game has extended an offer to the would-be “Kingslayer”: If Rollins signs a Hold Harmless Agreement this coming Monday night, he will face The Cerebral Assassin in a Non-Sanctioned Match at WrestleMania.
> 
> Should Rollins sign the document, neither Triple H nor WWE will be legally responsible for what happens to the recovering Superstar. Is Rollins willing to risk it all for the chance at retribution against The King of Kings? We’ll find out on Raw.


*Can Bayley rebound before WrestleMania’s Fatal 4-Way Match?*












> It’s not often that one goes into WrestleMania as both a champion and an underdog, but that seems to be the case for Bayley. After being defeated by both Sasha Banks and Nia Jax in recent weeks, what could have been a one-on-one title defense against Charlotte Flair has transformed into a perilous Fatal 4-Way Match, where she has only a 25 percent chance of retaining her prize.
> 
> After suffering a decisive loss to Jax this past Monday night, The Huggable One will need to pick up some key momentum before the biggest match of her career during The Ultimate Thrill Ride. Can Bayley’s positive attitude propel her past her recent defeats as WrestleMania fast approaches?


*Raw left without a General Manager*












> This past Monday night, Raw Commissioner Stephanie McMahon unceremoniously ousted General Manager Mick Foley, using the two words that seem to come naturally to members of her family: “You’re fired!”
> 
> Now, mere days before WrestleMania, Raw is left without a GM, and with so many high-profile Team Red matches at The Ultimate Thrill Ride on April 2, one wonders if Stephanie is looking for someone new to quickly fill the vacant position, or if she will take on the responsibilities of running the show herself, as she did on Monday after Foley was forced to leave the building. Either way, Raw’s management — or lack thereof — should prove interesting in Philadelphia this Monday night.


*Can Chris Jericho get even with Kevin Owens following last week’s attack?*












> On a special edition of “The Highlight Reel,” United States Champion Chris Jericho exposed Kevin Owens as a longtime “Fan of Jericho” who idolized The Ayatollah of Rock ‘n’ Rollah as a teenager. This revelation didn’t exactly sit well with The Prizefighter, who ambushed his former best friend before destroying “The List of Jericho.”
> 
> Moments later, Owens told WWE.com that even though he was entertained by Jericho growing up, their U.S. Title Match at WrestleMania “is not going to be about entertainment” and that the WWE Universe will be “absolutely disturbed” by what he does to Jericho. Given Owens’ actions and harsh words this past Monday night, how will the U.S. Champion respond in Philadelphia?


*Has The Undertaker gotten inside Roman Reigns’ head?*












> The Undertaker emerged in Brooklyn to strike fear into the heart of Roman Reigns, but The Big Dog was ready, delivering a thunderous Spear that left The Deadman dazed … but only for a moment.
> 
> Like a scene out of a slasher flick, The Undertaker snapped up from the supine position and rose to his feet, letting The Big Dog know, in no uncertain terms, that it will take more than a Spear to keep The Phenom off his feet. As an eerie mist surrounded him on the entrance ramp, Reigns gazed awestruck at his otherworldly WrestleMania opponent. Perhaps this isn’t Reigns’ yard after all.
> 
> Don’t miss the final Monday Night Raw before WrestleMania 33 at 8/7 C on USA Network. Then, after Raw, tune in to WWE Network for WWE 24: WrestleMania Monday, which takes you behind-the-curtain of the raucous night after WrestleMania 32, featuring AJ Styles, Enzo Amore, Big Cass, The Miz and Maryse.



Philly; Be nice to Bill.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

The go home show for Mania.
It should be a great Raw!

I mean it will probably suck, but it SHOULD be a great Raw.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I honestly couldn't care less if they aired a taped Raw from 2009.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Damn, it's the go home show already?


----------



## NoodFactor (Jan 30, 2017)

Booooring


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Woeful state of affairs a week before THE ULTIMATE THRILL RIDE MAGGLE. I have the option to go to this. I can't be bothered anymore. Raw is only worth watching for KO/Jericho and Seth/HHH. I'm sure Neville/Aries will be fun and that the women's match will be OK but that's about it. I have no desire to ever see The Undertaker wrestle ever again and Roman Reigns can kindly fuck off. Same for Goldberg. 

BOO THIS SHOW. BOO THIS ENTIRE RTWM. It sucks.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Y2J/Owens & HHH/Rollins will save the show anything than that is skippable. my prediction.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Strowman to be added to Taker/Reigns please.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Fully didn't realise Mania is in 8 days..

I think they've fucked up with Strowman, it seems they're keeping him busy until they decide whether to throw him in the Andre or not, but they've booked themselves into a corner.

Strowman already got revenge on Reigns after that double spear before the Rumble, & he clearly still has unfinished business with Reigns. Add to that the chokeslam he received surely he has to retaliate? I don't want a triple threat as that imo cheapens the 1 on 1 showdown, but what do they do with Strowman now?


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I honestly couldn't care less if they aired a taped Raw from 2009.


DON'T tease people like that, despite how BAD 2009 was on RAW the RAW b4 WM 25 would *STILL* blow this upcoming RAW out of the water with these* TWO* segments alone......

*Funeral for Shawn Michaels via the Undertaker*





*Legacy & the McMahon Family Clash* 






Sure Owens/Y2J has been sepcatualr & Hunter/Rollins is picking up steam but I'd take the 2009 RTWM ANY-DAY over Goldberg/Lesnar III, Regins/Taker builds EASY, back then #WWELogic at least was tolerable & #REGINS-A-MANIA was NOTHING but a figment of the :vince4 wet dreams.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

MMMMD said:


> Fully didn't realise Mania is in 8 days..
> 
> I think they've fucked up with Strowman, it seems they're keeping him busy until they decide whether to throw him in the Andre or not, but they've booked themselves into a corner.
> 
> Strowman already got revenge on Reigns after that double spear before the Rumble, & he clearly still has unfinished business with Reigns. Add to that the chokeslam he received surely he has to retaliate? I don't want a triple threat as that imo cheapens the 1 on 1 showdown, but what do they do with Strowman now?


It doesn't cheapen a Strowman win though if they add him to the triple threat. I see it as a way to make all 3 men look strong. 

If he isn't added to the match, he'll probably be a "surprise" entrant in the battle royal, win it and then go on to attack Reigns and Taker in the match later in the night.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Erik. said:


> It doesn't cheapen a Strowman win though if they add him to the triple threat. I see it as a way to make all 3 men look strong.
> 
> If he isn't added to the match, he'll probably be a "surprise" entrant in the battle royal, win it and then go on to attack Reigns and Taker in the match later in the night.


For me personally I'd rather have just a 1 on 1, now they almost have to have him feature which again just doesn't sit well with me just wanting a 1 on 1 showdown

Ideally they would've had a plan for Strowman already considering how well they've booked him since the brand split


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Frost99 said:


> DON'T tease people like that, despite how BAD 2009 was on RAW the RAW b4 WM 25 would *STILL* blow this upcoming RAW out of the water with these* TWO* segments alone......
> 
> *Funeral for Shawn Michaels via the Undertaker*
> 
> ...


The gigantic failure of Orton VS Haitch will be surpassed by Reigns VS Taker with flying colours.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

The past 2 years I've enjoyed Summerslam more than Wrestlemania. I hope this show gets me more hyped for next Sunday than I am currently.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

RAW is in Philly and it's the last show before WM. Expect a very rowdy crowd.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

HereComesTrouble said:


> RAW is in Philly and it's the last show before WM. Expect a very rowdy crowd.


It was in Brooklyn last week and look what happened lol. There's every chance WWE manages to kill off Philly too. Then again, that Brooklyn crowd were a pack of dicks so hopefully not. This Raw desperately needs to knock it out of the park with ALL it's RTWM programs on Monday. All it takes is one hot segment, right before the big show itself, and it will work wonders.


----------



## Dmight (Aug 31, 2016)

The 1 in 21-1.
The 0 in 2-0. 
BORK LASER!

Come on, Billy, kill him.


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

This Goldberg workout promo for mania was really well done that was uploaded by wwe on YouTube.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm most looking forward to the Seth & Trips contract signing. Hopefully that should be good!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Be good when Manias over. So they can star re booking this cluster they have created for them selfs. As it is The Three Big Matches going into mania Brock/Goldberg, Reigns/Taker, Wyatt/Orton. Seem to be the only hype.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Dave Santos said:


> This Goldberg workout promo for mania was really well done that was uploaded by wwe on YouTube.


nice to see goldberg training for his "headbutting the door" technique.
He wont bleed at Mania anymore thats for sure.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Raw will end with Goldberg standing tall in the Ring, while Brock chickens out intimidated.
That's the kind of riveting must see TV WWE is doing these days.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Diddn't watch Raw last week. But well tune in for the go home mania show. This is their one chance to hype the Raw Programme up a bit more. Goldberg Lesnar well prob main event, even though Reigns Taker Should. What they should do is Add Strowman to the match. Make a triple threat. But unlikely. It well be all about Roman at Mania.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Excited to see what goes down with HHH and Seth this week.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

"The Ultimate Thrill Ride"

Jesus Christ.... :lmao


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Dave Santos said:


> This Goldberg workout promo for mania was really well done that was uploaded by wwe on YouTube.


:mark: Hyped!


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Damn you guys are negative. I'm looking forward to RAW and WM. This card is so much better than last years. 

• Brock/Goldberg interaction
• Seth/HHH contract signing
• Reigns/Taker
• Segment with the four ladies
• Aries/Neville in a possible tag match tonight
• Hopefully we don't have to suffer through a Gallows match


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

How the ultimate thrill ride has seemed to me so far on RAW


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















:coke


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Old School Icons said:


> How the ultimate thrill ride has seemed to me so far on RAW


I really want to play Theme Park now.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Tune in for Owens/Jericho & HHH/Rollins then tune out.

The rest of the build has been fucking garbage. Makes me sick when they class Oldberg vs Lesnar as an epic encounter. Reigns vs Taker has had about three weeks proper build, nowhere near enough. The rest, who cares?


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> The gigantic failure of Orton VS Haitch will be surpassed by Reigns VS Taker with flying colours.


orton vs triple h wasn't a gigantic failure.. For weeks on end they were putting on some of the absolute best segments and were the best build of the entire card BY FAR... Their build was better than shawn and takers..


Their match wasn't very good, but that doesn't take away from the fact that the build was fantastic and probably the absolute best of ortons career.

To me a gigantic failure is a terrible build and a terrible match.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Crazy how this is the go home show already.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*This show will only be worth watching if Kurt Angle comes out live tonight as the new GM of Raw rips on the city of Philadelphia and talking up the Penguins over the shitty Flyers. Other than that this Road to WM has been detoured so many times that I have forgotten who is who.*


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

at least everyone will be there tonight.. Let's look at the positives..

No goldberg is there without Brock/NO brock is there without goldberg
No Rollins is there but triple h is nowhere to be found for 6 months/ NO Triple H is there but rollins is not (like last week)
No Reigns is there but undertaker is not 
etc...

Injuries and Part timers really hurt these builds.. The attitude era would build their matches up with great storylines and events every week, not just be promos for the person of the feud who decided to show up that week.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> Tune in for Owens/Jericho & HHH/Rollins then tune out.
> 
> The rest of the build has been fucking garbage. Makes me sick when they class Oldberg vs Lesnar as an epic encounter. Reigns vs Taker has had about three weeks proper build, nowhere near enough. The rest, who cares?


The sad thing is they could have been building this Reigns/Taker feud since the Rumble. I mean, Reigns did eliminate him. 

Instead, they just threw it together in the last 3 weeks by Reigns interrupting Taker for no real reason and to determine whose yard it is? :eyeroll

I want Reigns to turn heel and retire Taker, but I wanted it with a proper build. Now we're most likely gonna get a clean Reigns win w/ the cliche "I respect you" handshake afterwards. :fuckthis


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The One Man Gang said:


> The sad thing is they could have been building this Reigns/Taker feud since the Rumble. I mean, Reigns did eliminate him.
> 
> Instead, they just threw it together in the last 3 weeks by Reigns interrupting Taker for no real reason and to determine whose yard it is? :eyeroll
> 
> I want Reigns to turn heel and retire Taker, but I wanted it with a proper build. Now we're most likely gonna get a clean Reigns win w/ the cliche "I respect you" handshake afterwards. :fuckthis


Yep, but that's what you get when Taker is a part timer. This should of all started the night after Royal Rumble, even nothing happened at Fast Lane. Instead we've had three weeks build, one of which Taker wasn't even on TV. It's lazy writing, just rehashing stuff we've seen in the past with Taker.

This would be the perfect time for a Reigns heel turn, ref bump, low blow, everything stems from there, but more than likely a clean win as you say and plenty of boo's.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Damn you guys are negative. I'm looking forward to RAW and WM. This card is so much better than last years.
> 
> • Hopefully we don't have to suffer through a Gallows match


What's your problem with Gallows?


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Scary thought here..........

But the LAST two years for that Go Home Show spot on RAW involving Regins we've gotten the following.....


















Now Taker's gonna join that list with such an UNDERWHELMING build I'm afraid to see what they do tonight. Maybe that griminess wasn't just about physical pain.....








This falls on the head of UN-creative & :vince for always pushing the FAILED narrative of #REGINS-A-MANIA for the last three years. This feud MIGHT have worked if they actually built from the Rumble onward's. Tease a turn, have Regins burn a grave yard, SPEAR HBK, SPEAR Kane (bring back for a nigh), SPEAR Henry, ect all the victims of the streak fall to the "Empire", hell on a night where Goldberg was off have Roman/Lesnar stare one anther down & before anything could happen GONG. LIGHTS OUT.Undertaker stand in the in the ring attacks Roman & have Brock stare Taker down to end a RAW, something different but nope.

This is the CHERRY a top the SHIT New Day ice Cream sunday that has been Regins WM push the last two years. Sacrificing CREATIVITY & HYPE for a FLOP and I don't even think Taker can save it. It's even worse if this is Taker LAST match, hell Roman aside where is the BUILD....Taker's LAST RIDE should be MUST SEE....not an afterthought but that's how this Mania has shaped up to be an afterthought even with small glimmers of lights ala Jericho/Owens, Rollins/HHH (some of the time).....but with so much POINTLESS filler (Tag & women's titles, battle royal) add in RUSHED matches like (the mixed tag, the IC Title, Neville/Aries ect).....then try to forget the MISSED chances at glory (Taker/Cena, Styles/Joe ect) and this years Mania is just bland.....maybe Summer Slam will be better.....

Who I'm I kidding though.....set up the glass's.....pop the top please

#NeverWatchRAWSober


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

My current excitement for Mania isn't as high as it should be, hopefully tonight's show changes that.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

_The Ultimate Thrill Ride._
















Looking forward to the entertainment.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Wait, the Go-Home Raw is TONIGHT?!





Some well built Mania there WWE.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

I hope Philly shits on Roman, Goldberg, and HHH (not Seth tho) without mercy. Then hopefully they crap on everything else except pop for anything to do with Jericho/Owens or Neville/Aries.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

:jjones


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ready for the A show. opcorn



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> The gigantic failure of Orton VS Haitch will be surpassed by Reigns VS Taker with flying colours.


:ha not even fuckin close. Just due to the fact alone Reigns vs Taker is gonna be the match where fans are invested in the most And will get the biggest reaction. More than any other match on the card.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> :ha not even fuckin close. Just due to the fact alone Reigns vs Taker is gonna be the match where fans are invested in the most And will get the biggest reaction. More than any other match on the card.


Orton vs HHH mania 25 build was a million times better than Romans vs Takers though...A million times better.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Xenoblade said:


> Orton vs HHH mania 25 build was a million times better than Romans vs Takers though...A million times better.


But the crowd was dead as fuck and the match was shit. Roman vs Takers build might of been ehh (as are most of the wm 33 matches build) but at least the crowd won't be dead as fuck, and it will most likely be a better match. Yes even in the most pain that Taker is reportedly in I still think he will go all out to give the best match possible and reigns is great in the ring as well.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> But the crowd was dead as fuck and the match was shit. Roman vs Takers build might of been ehh (as are most of the wm 33 matches build) but at least the crowd won't be dead as fuck, and it will most likely be a better match. Yes even in the most pain that Taker is reportedly in I still think he will go all out to give the best match possible and reigns is great in the ring as well.


I care more about the buildup than the actual match.. A match is usually like 10 to 25 minutes.. The build is weeks of either entertainment or complete lackluster boredom.. I remember Orton and HHH being the best most entertaining thing on raw almost every single week leading into wrestlemania 25.. A shit match doesn't automatically erase that for me.

I also don't think Reigns vs Taker will be that great of a match. People will be invested but that's because smarks are dumb and don't realize that not caring is the best way to deal with Roman if they want him to go away.. They will continue to boo the hell out of him and give him a reaction.

I expect a ton of near falls and smoke and mirrors to hide takers current limited capabilities..


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Xenoblade said:


> I also don't think Reigns vs Taker will be that great of a match. People will be invested but that's because smarks are dumb and don't realize that not caring is the best way to deal with Roman if they want him to go away.. They will continue to boo the hell out of him and give him a reaction.
> 
> I expect a ton of near falls and smoke and mirrors to hide takers current limited capabilities..


I disagree but hey will found out in 6 days!


----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

This show will be great i think! Everyone will be there. 

Looking foward seeing Seth's contract signing and What will happen between Y2J and KO.

WrestleMania will be great guys if you are a Wrestling/Entertainment fan. Don't be so negative.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hope Philly makes this one entertaining.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Charly Caruso is the only reason why I watch RAW


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

I just think the taker vs Reigns feud sucks..

People are invested for the wrong reasons. The match has no premise.. Undertaker interrupted Braun Strowman (For no reason) and Roman came out and made a comment to him because he was supposed to be confronting strowman instead..

That is literally the entire story.. The only reason people care about the match is because they know behind the curtain Vince is trying to program and tell the audience who to like and who the main guy is and they are pissed at the thought of Taker being beaten by somebody they don't think deserves it..

But nobody is invested in the fucking story.. Nobody is on the edge of their seat to see what happens next. All they care about is the outcome and whether Vince is going to shit on them once again, or he's not.

It has absolutely nothing to do with good booking or storytelling at all, espically when you compare it to great builds like Owens/Jericho, HHH/Rollins, or even Goldberg/Brock on raw which actually have months and months of buildup and history.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Whats the best go home edition of RAW before mania ever?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Soooo pumped for tonight.

Should be a great show!

:mark:


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

In how many minutes RAW starts? I'm asking because we moved clock 1h back in my country a few days ago(Summer time counting).


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Shishara said:


> In how many minutes RAW starts? I'm asking because we moved clock 1h back in my country a few days ago(Summer time counting).


it starts in about 1 hour and 45 minutes.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Things to look forward to tonight. Reigns/Taker, Jericho/Owens, HHH/Seth, Brock/Goldberg


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Xenoblade said:


> I just think the taker vs Reigns feud sucks..
> 
> People are invested for the wrong reasons. The match has no premise.. Undertaker interrupted Braun Strowman (For no reason) and Roman came out and made a comment to him because he was supposed to be confronting strowman instead..
> 
> ...


I thought the premise was Reigns cost him a Title match at mania when he eliminated him at the Rumble? Old v New. You know I am the Big Dog now haha. But that is just how I saw it.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Ugh this is going to be a waste of my time isn't it? Oh well.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> I thought the* premise was Reigns cost him a Title match at mania when he eliminated him at the Rumble?* Old v New. You know I am the Big Dog now haha. But that is just how I saw it.


Really because they have never brought that up ever.. I have heard that mentioned on this forum but I have never seen Taker or Roman mention it.. In fact taker didn't even come out to confront reigns he came out and interrupted strowman for whatever reason... 

I think wwe realized that if taker attacked reigns for eliminating him in the rumble (which is the whole point of the rumble) he would look like a petty bitch so they scrapped that idea, and chose to start the feud by having a confrontation over what the fuck taker was doing out in the ring interuppting strowman instead..

The story is just poorly told and virtually non existent.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Xenoblade said:


> Really because they have never brought that up ever.. I have heard that mentioned on this forum but I have never seen Taker or Roman mention it.. In fact taker didn't even come out to confront reigns he came out and interrupted strowman for whatever reason...
> 
> I think wwe realized that if taker attacked reigns for eliminating him in the rumble (which is the whole point of the rumble) he would look like a petty bitch so they scrapped that idea, and chose to start the feud by having a confrontation over what the fuck taker was doing out in the ring interuppting strowman instead..
> 
> The story is just poorly told and virtually non existent.


You still expect meaning and storytelling in your sports entertainment? It's cute:laugh:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Philly crowd, last show before WM.. WWE can't screw this up, can they?.. Ah, who the fuck am I kidding.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Last RAW before Wrestlemania and you think I would be excited, but I just know the WWE is going to roll out another lackluster show this week.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Philly crowd, last show before WM.. WWE can't screw this up, can they?.. Ah, who the fuck am I kidding.



Wonder how that crowd's gonna react to Goldberg... have a feeling it may not be so good for him...


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Philly crowd, last show before WM.. WWE can't screw this up, can they?.. Ah, who the fuck am I kidding.


Forgot RAW was in Philly tonight. I expect a hot crowd no matter a good, average or bad show. Or you never k now they could be dead like how Brooklyn was last week.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SavoySuit said:


> Wonder how that crowd's gonna react to Goldberg... have a feeling it may not be so good for him...


Philly crowds are usually one of the top smark cities. So it would not surprise me if Goldberg had more boo's than cheers.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

SavoySuit said:


> Wonder how that crowd's gonna react to Goldberg... have a feeling it may not be so good for him...


Goldberg is a WCW icon, he should be fine as WCW was always popular in Philly. Reigns on the other hand will get massive boos.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

What a wonderful night ahead:

Owens/Y2J
Triple H/Rollins
Roman/Taker


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Philly crowds are usually one of the top smark cities. So it would not surprise me if Goldberg had more boo's than cheers.


Faces get booed and heels get cheered.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

FasihFranck said:


> Charly Caruso is the only reason why I watch RAW


You're watching a 3 hour show for the possibility of a 60 second backstage segment.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Mainboy said:


> What a wonderful night ahead:
> 
> Owens/Y2J
> Triple H/Rollins
> Roman/Taker


All 3 should end in a brawl, including Goldberg/Brock.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok, lets get this geek shit started.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

genghis hank said:


> You're watching a 3 hour show for the possibility of a 60 second backstage segment.


Its all worth it though with her atleast.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Uptown King said:


> Faces get booed and heels get cheered.


Yeah, Brock will definitely have a bigger pop tonight.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Pretty fucking hype about RAW today. It's a shame I couldn't make it to Wrestlemania this year


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

I can't wait for NEXT WEEK'S RAW.

*Reigns comes out* BOOOO YOU FUCKING SUCK BITCHHHHH.

Owned.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

jayman321 said:


> I can't wait for NEXT WEEK'S RAW.
> 
> *Reigns comes out* BOOOO YOU FUCKING SUCK BITCHHHHH.
> 
> Owned.


Reigns in response "Im still gonna get pushed no matter what and make Millions of dollars" 

Owned


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Hoping for a Lesnar/Goldberg tug-o-war to end tonight. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Wonder if their well be a Goldberg Brock brawl akin to Taker and Lesnars one? OR well we get them talking. Well Heyman talking.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

No news for this Raw? Haha, go home Raw for Mania and no hype pre show.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Here we go!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Can't wait for the :brock pop :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok, final RAW befor Mania, couple of things to look forward to on this show...

- Rollins/Triple H contract signing.
- Reigns/Taker final face pff? Maybe a brawl?
- Also will be interesting to see how they follow up with Jericho/Owens

Let's go...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That intro :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That intro :mark:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Undertaker taking over already


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh Snap


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Okay then...RAW begins.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Undertaker intro :bjpenn


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

:|


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh shit. :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That Taker intro was...interesting...I wonder what it will lead to.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Gotta say that intro was intriguing.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Intro was all like....


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

That Taker intro was cool.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Time for the B show


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Contract signing between Trips and Rollins


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Raw busting out the extra pyro tonight!


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

OG Taker song.wens3

:mark:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth already tweeted he was going to show up on Raw :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, the Taker thing lead to nothing?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

That Taker glitching was hype as shit.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

BAEley :dance


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Opening with Bayley...ok well at least we get that out of the way first.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

:lol


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Here comes sexy bubble butt!!!! mmmm


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Terrible first person to come out...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuuuuuuuuck, a Bayley promo fpalm


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:bayley2


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Game of Thrones said:


> OG Taker song.wens3
> 
> :mark:


I'm seriously hoping Taker comes out in his iconic outfit at Mania. Would be amazing.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

i go to bed


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bayley comes out right after the Taker thing. Awesome. :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

at the @Legit BOSS sign in the front row. Good to see WF being represented. :sk


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Already of to a good start get the raw women out of the way early


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I just sat down and opened a beer. I am only having one beer. If the show is so bad that I feel the need to open a second beer, I will turn it off instead of doing so. The clock is ticking.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> So, the Taker thing lead to nothing?


Let's see, they probably did it to get people speculating and anticipating for Taker to show up.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo why give Bayley the mic. :no:


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> So, the Taker thing lead to nothing?


I just assumed it was a sign to show that Taker is infuriated and will be on RAW tonight.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

fpalm Stop saying "Bayley Buddies," Byron. Just call them tube men jfc.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Least get the worst mic talker in WWE out of way early.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Lol here comes a cringeworthy promo


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

WTF havent watched WWE for a while and you start your Mania go home show with this shit?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She has a mic fpalm


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> So, the Taker thing lead to nothing?


Umm they are most likely gonna keep teasing Taker stuff through out the show until he comes out


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Byron is the single most grating person on earth. Fuck!


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

SDWarrior said:


> I'm seriously hoping Taker comes out in his iconic outfit at Mania. Would be amazing.


It is something I have wanted for so long now. If it actually happened....it would be an all time :mark: moment for me.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

RAW and SD combined might be better than WM 33. 

Dark WWE days...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

King Gimp said:


> I just assumed it was a sign to show that Taker is infuriated and will be on RAW tonight.
> 
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Lucky us.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> So, the Taker thing lead to nothing?


It could later on in the show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

She is such cringe on the mic.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Open the show with this cringe


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Opening with Bayley...hmm wouldn't have been my choice. Maybe she'll surprise me.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Bayley on the mic to open the go home show? Brave move WWE.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo why give Bayley the mic. :no:


Yeah I know, at least they are getting it out the way early.

Thankfully Charlotte interrupted her fast.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Bayley already killed the crowd and the show just began :/


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Thank god for the Queen


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Charlotte time kada


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

All those years in NXT and doing the promo classes at the performance center and she still cant cut a good promo........


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

lol starting off the Wrestlemania go home show with fucking Baylee


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Why...?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Holy fuk

She's the absolute WORST ever on the mic

My god she's so nervous she can't even form thoughts.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

God damn that mic has a FAMILY! :lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Game of Thrones said:


> It is something I have wanted for so long now. If it actually happened....it would be an all time :mark: moment for me.


His original outfit?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

The last Raw before Mania. This is how you open the show. wow. *facepalm*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you Charlotte *clap clap clapclapclap*


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Just went from bad to worse. We go from boring Bayley to the charisma vacuum Charlotte.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Opening with a Bayley/Charlotte promo? It's like they want to lose viewers.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

What a terrible way to open up RAW


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I really hate how Charlotte randomly yells certain words in her promos.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Charlotte G.O.A.T.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I think if the Undertaker retirement rumors are true, his match will close WrestleMania.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brutal start to the show thus far. Sheesh.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Am I the only one who is disappointed we're starting with the women...

Put them in the middle with rest of the irrelevant stuff..


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Of course this will lead to a tag team match.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Whose idea was to start the show with these two?


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Irrelevant said:


> I really hate how Charlotte randomly yells certain words in her promos.


Imagine her and Dolph having a baby.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

5 times soon to be already, d*mn :lol


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Was Steph not available to open the show tonight?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

It's their go home show no offense to the woman, they work just as hard. But does Vinced really think the audience give a damn about this match? Or the other womans match? Build the big matches. STart the show with Taker. Nope.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That's it...booo the Queen, peasants.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

These promos are pretty rough.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Roxinius said:


> Was Steph not available to open the show tonight?


That's one positive, I suppose.

CM Punk chants during the womans' segment.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> Whose idea was to start the show with these two?


The writers.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

And here goes the idiots in the crowd chanting for that quitter


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

CM Punk already

lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, I expected the Punk chants, this is boring


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Dreadful promo work


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

We gotta start replacing these "CM Punk" chants with "Adam Cole" chants :lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Here we go with the CM Punk chants.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Why is Charlotte acting like a face? Ugh...


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Charlotte is awful on the stick.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Here comes the annoying ant from A Bugs Life.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sasha still the most over babyface out of the women in spite of how poorly they have booked her since HIAC.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Uptown King said:


> Of course this will lead to a tag team match.


Playa!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Fuuuuuckkkk off with the "CM Punk" chants. Christ. fpalm


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

"Punk" chants already. Fuck off, crowd.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes. Sasha wearing my favorite gear of hers.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sasha finally here to wake up the crowd


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

Fuck this is boring! Why can't they switch up the formula and start with an awesome match instead of a boring talking segment. It's been the same crap since 1999 ffs.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> Thank god for the Queen


I just want to say that you have a really cool sig.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Sasha looks hot tonight, must be the hair.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

They are chanting CM Punk, not because they want him to return. Because they are makiing their voices heard. That this is an abosloute shit segment. WE payed money to see a show. Not the side show.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

CM Punk :S


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

this sucks.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So is this a wrestling show, or lovers on quarrel street?


----------



## HeFiddledWWEburned (Mar 23, 2017)

Guess the writers have the night off?? Just Vinnie Mac on too much caffeine??? What a waste of a opening.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tag match playa. Sasha turns?


----------



## GRAPHICAL GHOST (May 27, 2014)

poor sasha. another failed attempt at hiding her hairline and huge forehead


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

That theme song. Stop please it fuckin sucks


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Terrible segment to start the go home show for Mania


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Here comes the walking Big Mac.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Trophies said:


> Playa!


It is quite predictable.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:evilmatt this segment


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Wow all these women on the mic..

Every single one of them.. Straight Garbage.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Lol @ Nia


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Man the women's division is so zzzzzzzzzzz

Stop forcing it, people don't care.

Try it again when Io is there, fans will be far more invested then.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

can this stop?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Please. Stop. Talking. Everybody. :lmao


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I quit playing Andromeda for this?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Playa!


Its coming pretty soon.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

King Gimp said:


> I just want to say that you have a really cool sig.


I just want to say thank you


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This is gonna turn into a tag team match, playa.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SDWarrior said:


> I'm seriously hoping Taker comes out in his iconic outfit at Mania. Would be amazing.


It seems like he returned to every outfit before (excluding American Bad Ass & Big Evil), except this one....










So if he does, it should be that.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Womens segment opens the go home show before Mania. Really?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

The Becky vs Charlotte vs Sasha feud was much better than this crap. Don't know wtf happened. I think the women's division has taken a huge step backwards this year.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

God this is horrible just horrible


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Well at least we are getting this out of the way now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Heel got a point lol 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sasha's wig is on tight tonight I see...


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Uptown King said:


> Sasha looks hot tonight, must be the hair.


Yeah forehead looks much smaller. 

Not a fan of her usual hair style.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Was that forced or what ? :lmao


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Awkward opening.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Nia's voice doesn't match her look, she has that stereotypical high school cheerleader bitch voice :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This tag match again, eh...hopefully it is a short one.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

And their goes the tag team match up playas!


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Charlotte: Thinks yelling everything you say = equals a good promo 
Bayley: Should never even touch a mic
Nia Jax's voice doesn't even match the way she looks.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I like how meta Nia's complaint of the Horsewomen hogging the title was. :lol


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Listen to her talk. There's no way Nia Jax didn't have a penis at some point.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> It seems like returned to every outfit before (excluding American Bad Ass & Big Evil), except this one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Taker comes out rocking the purple gloves, I'm gonna mark out harder than I maybe ever have.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I'd rawdog Nia, sue me :draper2


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The women's segments are great, if you view them as a parody of wrestling :lol


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nia is totally absolutely worthless. She's not athletic fat like Kong was, she's just fat fat.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

To think they push this feud rather than the women on SD who at least had a proper story


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Rollercoaster commercial confirms rollercoaster at WM.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Yeah forehead looks much smaller.
> 
> Not a fan of her usual hair style.


Lol at her forehead, I do not pay attention to notice how big it is. :grin2:


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Who the fuck writes this content for the Women.

Just like four schoolgirls squabbling over a My Little Pony Toy rather than a Wrestling Championship belt.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Goddamn, last year we had an awesome Shane/Taker brawl to kick off the go home show. The year before we had a great Sting/HHH segment. This year we get... that?


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

So they wasted 10 minutes BSing instead of, you know, WRESTLING. Why waste that time on promos?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Uptown King said:


> The writers.


That was a rhetorical question.


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

Entrances at WM will be sick,did you see set being built up,there are leaks.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

We're knee deep in shit and it's only been 10 minutes. fpalm


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

AmWolves10 said:


> The Becky vs Charlotte vs Sasha feud was much better than this crap. Don't know wtf happened. I think the women's division has taken a huge step backwards this year.


It's too small for 2 divisions. One healthy division should have been the move

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

SDWarrior said:


> If Taker comes out rocking the purple gloves, I'm gonna mark out harder than I maybe ever have.


wont happen, he went from minister of darkness and deadman to becoming an MMA fighter.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

They are pushing the women just like the UFC is. All about equality these days, it does suck.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Nia's voice doesn't match her look, she has that stereotypical high school cheerleader bitch voice :lol


Maybe that's what she gained after consuming the bitch high school cheerleaders


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't care if she is articulate, Charlotte's promos are absolutely abysmal. No matter what the content is, she always ends up yelling by the end of every sentence. For the love of God, she needs to work on her delivery.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> To think they push this feud rather than the women on SD who at least had a proper story


No they did not.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

nia doesn't have it. the only that stands about her is her weight. i'm all for the fat man/woman attraction in wrestling, but u need to bring at least one other thing to the table unless your yokozuna weight, then that will suffice. nia either has to gain another hundred, or go back to the indies and work on her craft.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Nia's voice doesn't match her look, she has that stereotypical high school cheerleader bitch voice :lol



Totally agree. (although I'm not sure what I am expecting her to sound like haha) :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Zigglerpops said:


> To think they push this feud rather than the women on SD who at least had a proper story


Proper story of what? both women's divisions are being booked like shit


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> It's too small for 2 divisions. One healthy division should have been the move
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


But they had a pretty decent feud last year between Becky/Charlotte/Sasha. Don't know why it's so much worse this year with most of the same people and the addition of a fairly popular babyface in Bayley. Remember, it was bad even before the split.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Rollercoaster commercial confirms rollercoaster at WM.


Someone needs to come out on a roller coaster for their entrance.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

man these themes suck


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They didn't start this during the commercial break? fuck..


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Damn I was hoping this match would've started during the commercial break.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This doesn't feel like the go **** show for Wrestlemania, but I feel like I say that every year now.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

The fuck?? They just ripped off the Alexa/Mickie tie up spot


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, were they just standing there for the entire commercial break? :lol Odd.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

HerNotThem said:


> So they wasted 10 minutes BSing instead of, you know, WRESTLING. Why waste that time on promos?


Your kidding right? ?it is called psyhcology. Why bother jut scrap both Raw and SD. And get to the matches at mania. IT is called building stories and feuds. At this point imo Promos and Stories are far more important then wrestling.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Wonder how much more lamer this RAW will get?


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Proper story of what? both women's divisions are being booked like shit


I said they had a story but they ruined it and turned the SD women match at mania as a cluster


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Uptown King said:


> Sasha looks hot tonight, must be the hair.


It's the hair, for sure. You can't see that big ass 6 head, tonight.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Proper story of what? both women's divisions are being booked like shit


I'm guessing he's still on the "Smackdown is perfect" bandwagon.

I predict Bayley eating a pin in this tag match.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

steeeee said:


> Awkward opening.


Terrible


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> Imagine her and Dolph *having a baby*.


I don't know if you meant this as a euphemism for fucking or in a literal sense with the act of giving birth but either way, I'll pass on imagining it. I don't want to think about all of the screaming involved. I'd like to keep my ears.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd seems dead already for the most part. Certainly not Raw before WM material.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> at the @Legit BOSS sign in the front row. Good to see WF being represented. :sk


Which one is it?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

F*ck it, put the title on Nia at Wrestlemania.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

We are really mad at each other...watch us beat the crap out of each other at WM...sorry I mean after the commerical break.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm excited for the first Nia Jaxx spot through an announce table...


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

JDP2016 said:


> No they did not.


They did but they fuucked it up


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Damn I was hoping this match would've started during the commercial break.


Was hoping it would've actually ended during the commercial break.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Alright_Mate said:


> Who the fuck writes this content for the Women.
> 
> Just like four schoolgirls squabbling over a *My Little Pony Toy* rather than a Wrestling Championship belt.


Hey now!!! My Little Pony caused many violent physical altercations between my sister and I. I would always sing "My Little Pony...full of bologna". My sister would start crying and attack me. Then I'd beat her up. Good times.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dammit our cable provider is annoying, they cut off WWE's promos and go straight to the ad break, so when they return, we get 30 seconds of dead air while they wait for the broadcast to come back. It's irritating.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Why would Nia ever tag out?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Sasha is adorable kada


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

​


DoubtGin said:


> man these themes suck


It's usually Pitbull or Flo rida.. Both are trash af.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

If they are really doing a draft post-Mania then they really need to switch some of the talent between the RAW/SD women's division. RAW in particular desperately needs a shake up.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> I'm guessing he's still on the "Smackdown is perfect" bandwagon.
> 
> I predict Bayley eating a pin in this tag match.


Most likely with a Sasha "screw up" that causes it to probably


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

That Taker opening got me excited... now I have this shit too watch wtf


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

What happened to the good ol' days when a Diva segment at Wrestlemania was a short Bra and Panties match lol


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Dammit our cable provider is annoying, *they cut off WWE's promos and go straight to the ad break,* so when they return, we get 30 seconds of dead air while they wait for the broadcast to come back. It's irritating.


They're really doing you a favor tbh.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Proper story of what? both women's divisions are being booked like shit


Well they were booking the SD womans division correctly for four months. Adding Mickie to the Alexa Becky Feud. But then they lost all heat by dropping the belt to Naomi. Now you got an over booked cluster fuck at mania. And with Raw woman. You got a bunch of school girls fighting over their pony tail.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> What happened to the good ol' days when a Diva segment at Wrestlemania was a short Bra and Panties match lol


Them days are long gone.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I wish Vince would let at least one sista go natural... like a huge fro. All these bad wigs/weaves.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> They did but they fuucked it up


Their best story was the masked lady angle and once that was revealed and that ended in January.


----------



## HeFiddledWWEburned (Mar 23, 2017)

I know if she were alive Mae Young would wake up the dead crowd for this tag team match of the living dead.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Tag match playa. Sasha turns?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Commercial break. fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Lothario said:


> They really doing you a favor tbh.


The dead air is more irritating, cos half the time I don't know if they're just waiting for the broadcast to catch up or if our cable has died, lol :lol

It's a live broadcast, they shouldn't fuck with it.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Can this piece of garbage please end?


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I wonder what Nia's special Mania entrance will be. If she even has one.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

20 minutes in. 2 commercials! :clap


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

This match and segment would have been in the middle of the show but the fact that this opened the go home mania show is pretty sad


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> What happened to the good ol' days when a Diva segment at Wrestlemania was a short Bra and Panties match lol


Do you really want to see jax in a match like that?


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Irrelevant said:


> I don't know if you meant this as a euphemism for fucking or in a literal sense with the act of giving birth but either way, I'll pass on imagining it. I don't want to think about all of the screaming involved. I'd like to keep my ears.


Lol I meant how much there child would raise it's voice for no reason


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lothario said:


> Sasha is adorable kada


She got a nice lil booty on here too :book


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I wish Vince would let at least one sista go natural... like a huge fro. All these bad wigs/weaves.


Don't all the divas wear wigs though or most of them?


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

I could see Nia's ass eating Hornswoggle


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Jesus, what was that ad


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> She got a nice lil booty on here too :book


:homer :homer :homer


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

People need to stop saying Naomi's title win killed the division on SDL. She won the title on Sunday and vacated the title that Tuesday due to an injury and Alexa won it back that same night. It was almost as if she was never champion.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

JDP2016 said:


> Their best story was the masked lady angle and once that was revealed and that ended in January.


They fuucked the story up by not following up on it and they added Naomi to they story for no reason

They could have easily made Becky the attacker of Nikki at SS and you could have had Becky v Nikki at WM but they prefer a cluster instead

They had the stories on SD but they just take the RAW women more seriously


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


> She got a nice lil booty on here too :book


She poops from that thing!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*he returned

There I go making typos again. Thanks headache. :no:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> Well they were booking the SD womans division correctly for four months. Adding Mickie to the Alexa Becky Feud. But then they lost all heat by dropping the belt to Naomi. Now you got an over booked cluster fuck at mania. And with Raw woman. You got a bunch of school girls fighting over their pony tail.


Personally I don't think they ever booked SDL women right the first championship feud should have been between Nikki and Becky imo. Bliss as the first title challenger and 2nd champion was beyond stupid. I think trying to push Carmella and Bliss so early is why they're in the predicament they are in, that's not including the Naomi stuff. They're using to many people. It's like their approach is just pretend everybody is important and that's no better than overly focusing on a few women. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Irrelevant said:


> I wonder what Nia's special Mania entrance will be. If she even has one.


Maybe there will be a gigantic hamburger involved


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL at Cole asking Corey who he favours in the title match. Who is he in love with? :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> People need to stop saying Naomi's title win killed the division on SDL. She won the title on Sunday and vacated the title that Tuesday due to an injury and Alexa won it back that same night. It was almost as if she was never champion.


She should of never won it in the first place.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> Lol I meant how much there child would raise it's voice for no reason


I figured that's what you meant. Just wanted to be sure :lol But yeah. A Charlotte/Ziggler baby would be a pain to listen to.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

30 minutes wasted on this crap :lmao


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

End match Vince m8 pls


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The openning promo was better off devolving nito an all out brawl between the four women instead of this match.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

This is the problem with the Raw Women's division. They have no one else for these girls to wrestle leading to Mania. Not really going to care about their match on Sunday when they've wrestled each other in a long tag match.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why is this match not over yet.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This is absolutely torture


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Do people really hate the match this much? I can understand the bad promo but the match itself is not bad at all.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Mra22 said:


> Maybe there will be a gigantic hamburger involved


:lmao That's fucked up.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

How dumb can Bayley be thinking Sasha isn't gonna turn on her?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I drink and I know things said:


> She poops from that thing!!!


I'd eat the thing she poops from :Cocky


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

For four people who have fought a billion times already and have yet another match on Sunday, they're having them 'touch' way too much tonight. Horrible booking.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

wtf are those screeches


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> She got a nice lil booty on here too :book


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

I turned this off 5 mins in and this match is STILL on


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

This is still going.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> This is the problem with the Raw Women's division. They have no one else for these girls to wrestle leading to Mania. Not really going to care about their match on Sunday when they've wrestled each other in a long tag match.


They could always go the old skool local jobber route and have the women wrestle indie like talent or talent from NXT.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> I'd eat the thing she poops from :Cocky


Same.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

At least with the SD woman. Because their is going to be so many comepeitors added. You haven't actually seen it all yet. So it has been built better. It is kinda unpredictable. Where as on Raw. It is just the Four Horsewoman, well 3 of them anyway. We are seeing the match now. Who cares about their match. Just put the SD woman on the main show, and put the Raw woman on the pre show.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Bayley with a twist of fate lol


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Classic Bayley though :lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I started to think maybe these women aren't any good and I was falling for the hype. Went back and watched those Sasha/Bayley Takeover matches. Still fucking awesome. Main roster ruins everything.


----------



## TheLapsedFan (Jan 13, 2017)

Uptown King said:


> Do people really hate the match this much? I can understand the bad promo but the match itself is not bad at all.


It's because the division sucks. Charlotte is miles ahead of the other women with her character. The other 3 range from god awful to tolerable.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bayley lookin' strong ehhhh..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hmm, does the "person who wins before the PPV loses at the PPV" theory come into play?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That's surprising

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Nia is looking extra pretty tonight.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yay Bayley and Sasha won!!!! :bayley


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok, that settles things with the women's division, let's get the CW out of the way as well while we are at it.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Bye, title!


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Well thats one way to kill 30 minutes


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Put the title on Nia.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Dammit our cable provider is annoying, they cut off WWE's promos and go straight to the ad break, so when they return, we get 30 seconds of dead air while they wait for the broadcast to come back. It's irritating.


:no: They could at least play this....






*THAT AIN'T RIGHT!*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL the one time Nia gets a reaction is when she takes Charlotte down :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

30 minutes wasted on this shit fpalm


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I missed the first 20 or so minutes, what happened? Thanks!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

It's Nia or Bayley walking out champ at Mania.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Hmm, does the "person who wins before the PPV loses at the PPV" theory come into play?


One can only hope because Bayley sucks.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

IDK how I'd feel with Nia as champ.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

So Charlotte wins at Mania.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Okay she's​ getting some good heat

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Based on WWE logic can we conclude that this means Nia is not winning the title at Mania?

I'm guessing Bayley wins and Sasha turns on her.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nia's theme is atrocious.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Roxinius said:


> Do you really want to see jax in a match like that?





Uptown King said:


> Do people really hate the match this much? I can understand the bad promo but the match itself is not bad at all.


It's RAW. If this was SDL we'd be praising the match and complaining about the crowd not being into it.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Nia takes less bumps than Yokozuna I swear. I can't even remember the last one.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

TheLapsedFan said:


> It's because the division sucks. Charlotte is miles ahead of the other women with her character. The other 3 range from god awful to tolerable.


I believe with better booking the other two atleast in Sasha and Bayley could be good.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm sure Nia is a lovely person but she fùcking sucks. That leg drop was laughable.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Cavs-Spurs + womens open = Ratings :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

That Detroit crowd for the Rollins/HHH segment though...so good.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That Rollins/Triple H ending was great.


----------



## Supah Sheg (Jan 30, 2017)

I just tuned in. I guess I didn't miss much, did I?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

What's next? An hour long New Day segment? fpalm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Which one is it?


It's a simple yellow sign with "Legit Boss" written in black ink. It showed up during the spanning camera angle right before Bayley's entrance.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I missed the first 20 or so minutes, what happened? Thanks!


Bayley, Charlotte, Sasha, and Nia cut promos, started fighting, and the tag match started.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Love the Indian deathlock


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Zigglerpops said:


> They fuucked the story up by not following up on it and they added Naomi to they story for no reason
> 
> They could have easily made Becky the attacker of Nikki at SS and you could have had Becky v Nikki at WM but they prefer a cluster instead
> 
> They had the stories on SD but they just take the RAW women more seriously


There was never a good start when you start with 2 NXT jobbers feuding with your 2 most credible women 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLapsedFan (Jan 13, 2017)

Uptown King said:


> I believe with better booking the other two atleast in Sasha and Bayley could be good.


I agree with Sasha. Bayley is just bad. She doesn't belong on the main roster yet.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Women, recaps and New Day ads in the first 35 minutes... this is why people hate Raw :lmao


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

yesssss its recap time folks


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> F*ck it, put the title on Nia at Wrestlemania.


I don't think she is winning, much less after that finish

My boy Xavier doesn't need a Snickers, he needs to erase all evidence of his dick on the web :focus


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> She should of never won it in the first place.


Neither should Bliss


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Mra22 said:


> What's next? An hour long New Day segment? fpalm


They just did a minute long one lol.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

My guess is they only wanted one triple threat and one fatal four way. I wish they had eliminated Nia and included New Day in the tag match instead. I like New Day more than Nia.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Well, at least that shit is out of the way.. 

I'm trying to be optimistic about the rest of the show..


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

This all but confirms Sasha is winning the Title, Sunday.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

I won't lie, these Snickers commercials are pretty funny to me :lol


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Nia's theme is atrocious.


An instrumental version of her theme would be so much better


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Supah Sheg said:


> *I just tuned in.* I guess I didn't miss much, did I?


 Lucky you.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I wish Vince would let at least one sista go natural... like a huge fro. All these bad wigs/weaves.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Raw is Recap.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

You folks realise that WWE don't care about ratings anymore right? It's all about 'hours watched' for them.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> At least with the SD woman. Because their is going to be so many comepeitors added. You haven't actually seen it all yet. So it has been built better. It is kinda unpredictable. Where as on Raw. It is just the Four Horsewoman, well 3 of them anyway. We are seeing the match now. Who cares about their match. Just put the SD woman on the main show, and put the Raw woman on the pre show.


There's sounds like a cluster fuck, just as much as a cluster fuck as Raw. 



Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I don't think she is winning, much less after that finish


I'll still hold out some hope these 4hw title reigns are stale.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I think Bayley retains at Mania and then Sasha could turn and attack her to start their singles feud.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> There was never a good start when you start with 2 NXT jobbers feuding with your 2 most credible women
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Well considering Beckys booking of late, OI wouldent assume she has crediblity.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

TheLapsedFan said:


> I agree with Sasha. Bayley is just bad. She doesn't belong on the main roster yet.


Nothing wrong with Bayley. Just have her talk less and don't portray her as Sasha's dumb little sister.



RapShepard said:


> There was never a good start when you start with* 2 NXT jobbers* feuding with your 2 most credible women
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Are you referring to Carmella and Alexa because I remember this forum going crazy over their feuds with Nikki and Becky.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Based on WWE logic can we conclude that this means Nia is not winning the title at Mania?
> 
> I'm guessing Bayley wins and Sasha turns on her.


This is WWE best bet is Bayley hits her finish on Nia, then Sasha pulls her off and the commentary calls Sasha a selfish bitch who turned on her friend


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I wish I had decided to go to Wrestlemania so I could go to Disney again. Last time I went, some kid ruined Mission Space by getting really scared and having a mishap in his trousers.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> I think Bayley retains at Mania and then Sasha could turn and attack her to start their singles feud.


I can see this happening on post-Mania RAW.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Beth Phoenix in the HOF.

:mj4


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


That role was such an embarrassment. I don't know the consensus but damn that was bad.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Irrelevant said:


> An instrumental version of her theme would be so much better


Would much rather prefer that version. The lyrical version just doesn't suit her character at all.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> There was never a good start when you start with 2 NXT jobbers feuding with your 2 most credible women
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


It was the only way of making them credible because raw got most of the women


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jesus, now they're plugging the HOF... Literally nothing has happened in the first 40 mins...

More recaps :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Maria Menonous again, lol. Can't get through Mania weekend without her showing up, can we.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Michelle Rodriguez in a Fast & Furious ad? I thought she died a few movies ago.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Can't wait for the HOF! :mark:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> Nothing wrong with Bayley. Just have her talk less and don't portray her as Sasha's dumb little sister.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to Carmella and Alexa because I remember this forum going crazy over their feuds with Nikki and Becky.


Yes Alexa and Carmella I've been complaining about SDLs women since the start. It just seemed so silly to not do Becky vs Nikki first for the title. I get wanting to build up unestablished talent, but they did it the wrong way. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Recap central tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stephanie trying to act like her dad in his prime and falling miserably short.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Finally someone relevant.

Zayn in the AGBR....


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I probably should of just tuned it at 9 :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So who is watching the HOF? I watched for the 1st time last year and boy I felt it lasted forever, especially the Freebirds and Hansen inductions

Recaps fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Beth Phoenix in the HOF.
> 
> :mj4


I wish the HOF was one thing Vince would have made legitimate. 

I wonder if there are any threads around where people debate who should and shouldn't be in the HOF.

Celebs should be out. Period.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

And here is the ginger cab driver


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Stephanie trying to act like her dad in his prime and falling miserably short.


Yeah it really felt forced.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Maria Menonous again, lol. Can't get through Mania weekend without her showing up, can we.


What's so annoying about Maria Menounos? She's a wrestling fan and she's gorgeous.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Maria Menonous again, lol. Can't get through Mania weekend without her showing up, can we.


Bob Backlund still won't give her the time of day.

He's playing this whole thing brilliantly imo.


----------



## Supah Sheg (Jan 30, 2017)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Tbh the only part I found entertaining in the movie was Fat Bastard. I have no humor....


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, this interviewer!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sami.

:mj4


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> Michelle Rodriguez in a Fast & Furious ad? I thought she died a few movies ago.


No? She was in F7....


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Zayn relegated to the Andre Battle Royal? Ug!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Newsboy in a worthless match


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> *Finally someone relevant.
> 
> Zayn in the AGBR...*.


This doesn't add up :lol


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Sami and Braun needs to be the final two in the battle royal.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> One can only hope because Bayley sucks.


I'm excited for Mania! I don't want Bayley to lose though. :grin2:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

No bigger challenge than a jobber battle royale? Did I hear that right? :ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Shit, Mick is glad he lost his job :lol.. So he can get that surgery done.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sami is in the Battle Royal? What a waste. At least let him get a one on one with Joe or Ziggler


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Lol at Sami having to win a match to get into the battle royal when all kinds of jobbers just threw their name into it


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Zigglerpops said:


> It was the only way of making them credible because raw got most of the women


They could of slow built them. If they had slowly built up Bliss on a diet of Carmella, Nattie, and Naomi she'd be peaking right now and you could have her facing Becky or Mickie at Mania.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

More Zayn and KO :lmao

Fuck this Raw.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God, Steph is such a bitch. And not even in a good heel way.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

So Sami Zayn can announce himself into the Andre the Giant battle royal but he had to ask to be in the Royal Rumble?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Zayn/KO again. :lmao


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

WTF?!?! Owens/Zayn again?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Zayn vs Owens again:lmao:lmao

*GO FUCK YOURSELF WWE. *


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Sami vs Kevin....again fpalm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sami Zayn in the jobber Battle Royal?

What a fucking waste

Oh for god's sake this bitch again :fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Sami Zayn to beat KO tonight with help from Jericho.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Jericho run in coming.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I think Steph shiets on male talent now just to troll the IWC.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Sami having to win to get in the ARMBAR

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Zayn vs Owens AGAIN 

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

FIGHT FOREVER! :lmao


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

ENOUGH get to the Jinder match already.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So where is your crown "King Nothing"? :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Aries with a good pop :bjpenn


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Zayn vs Owens again:lmao:lmao
> 
> *GO FUCK YOURSELF WWE. *


I swear I thought you were kidding. :grin2:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice little pop for Double A


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dammit I'm tired of Sami vs KO shit lol

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh ffs not again


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Save us Aries.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

This show is a joke


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Womens division and Cruiser Weight division to start the show? just lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> I'd eat the thing she poops from :Cocky


True.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

This company is just begging me to turn this show off...


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Been a veryyyyyy skippable hour so far


----------



## Supah Sheg (Jan 30, 2017)

Can we go one Raw without Stephanie burying someone? God, she's becoming more and more like her husband in 2003.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Zayn Owens chapter 273849582941 :lol

Aries jacket! :mark


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

AUSTIN

BAH GAWD 

ARIES 

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I think Steph shiets on male talent now just to troll the IWC.


Hey, who cares that it makes for bad TV and hurts the wrestlers involved, Steph gets to trollololol


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Austin Aries, I fucks with cha but that jacket is ugly as fuck


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Owens vs. Zayns again... omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg

I think they want to make it so we never want to see this match again. Little do they (apparently) realize, they've already made that happen.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd gives zero fucks 6 days before WM.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hard to look tough in a sparkley fur coat there AA


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> They could of slow built them. If they had slowly built up Bliss on a diet of Carmella, Nattie, and Naomi she'd be peaking right now and you could have her facing Becky or Mickie at Mania.


The best way was to do what they did put them with 2 experience girls and let them improve, Booking of late is what is killing the momentum of the SD division


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Well one good thing atleast... we've been getting Aries every week.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I like that they got the women's division out of the way first and now they are doing the CW stuff. Good.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Zayn/KO again. :lmao


Its No DQ this time so its different.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Oh fucking no. They just threw Aries/Neville on the fucking pre show fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Noam Dar! :woo I know I'm in the miniority but I love him.

Alicia Fooooooooooox should be wrestling though.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wait the fuck a min here... The Neville/Aries match ain't on the main show?!? Bullshit!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Owens/Zayn actually never gets old to me. Looks like Neville/Aries is on the pre-show, which is what I thought would happen. Noam Dar is useless. Those are all of my current thoughts.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Never before, and never again will I root so hard for Kevin Owens! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm not crazy about Austin Aries jacket.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

If Aries wasn't a small guy, he'd be a World Champion main event guy in WWE because he's got it all: mic skills, look, wrestling skills, and personality.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Alicia FUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Why oh why do they spam us with Owens vs Zayn matches!? This should've never happened on Raw and kept for a PPV main-event. Fucking hell.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

1 of 2 matches I'm no-strings-attached excited to watch, and it's on the fucking kickoff show?

Of course it is.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

They really don't know how to pace themselves....

Should have started off with a hot segment, instead the first hr has been women, recaps and CW's.

AA is dope but the division needs a lot of work.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SureUmm said:


> That role was such an embarrassment. I don't know the consensus but damn that was bad.





Supah Sheg said:


> Tbh the only part I found entertaining in the movie was Fat Bastard. I have no humor....


lol 

I saw the movie once, then forgot about it.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Dar looks like a baby with a clean shave.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Okay the amount of commercials has gotten ridiculous...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

No Neville, I haven't been watching 205 live for the last few weeks, neither has Cole, or anyone else for that matter.

:reigns2


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

First hour has been rough.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Irrelevant said:


> Bayley, Charlotte, Sasha, and Nia cut promos, started fighting, and the tag match started.


Thanks and stuff lol! :smile2:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Somebody was saying they wanted a woman with natural hair, well Alicia's hair is gigantic, so there you go? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Uptown King said:


> Its No DQ this time so its different.


Same 2 people.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Last Stop On The Thrill Ride Express*

Cut to commercial, wtf? Nothing happened in between breaks :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Already declaring Aries/Neville match of the night at Mania.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Okay the amount of commercials has gotten ridiculous...


Yup, they're even on the kick off shows now...imagine that.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

It's thundering and raining out here, my dog doesn't like the thunder he keeps barking at it, I don't think he is gonna do much to the thunder though lol!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

If you hating on the jacket, you must not know Austin da gawd Aries










The Jacket is f*cking fire too btw.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

They have a pre-show for the Hall of Fame now too? Jesus...


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Aries has so much charisma yet he gets chucked with the Cruiserweight division, poor guy.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Wait the fuck a min here... The Neville/Aries match ain't on the main show?!? Bullshit!


Fucking Christ. 

WM33 is literally going to be one gigantic steaming pile of shit. 

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Putting the cruiserweight match on the pre show is a great decision to be fair because the division is absolutely shit


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Does anyone post college who isn't white trash actually consume Taco Bell?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Prayer Police said:


> Dar looks like a baby with a clean shave.


He's built like veal. They don't want him to get too muscular and robust, lest he lose his tenderness.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

this show sucks soo boring so far... half hour of pointless women crap, and now crusierweights.. 

are they trying to get people to stop watching?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The next two hrs will be fire with most of the women and CW segments out of the way.

I wish they let Aries sell their match on the mic instead... a match with Dar seems so pointless and dull.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> If you hating on the jacket, you must not know Austin da gawd Aries
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His facial expression makes that pic :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Noam Dar really looks his age since he shaved.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dar.

:mj4


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Zigglerpops said:


> The best way was to do what they did put them with 2 experience girls and let them improve, Booking of late is what is killing the momentum of the SD division


I really really disagree. Throwing them in the fire and more importantly Alexa into the title picture so soon was stupid beyond belief. You don't start basic level improvement in the title scene. The booking never made sense and it became even more clear when Naomi is beating Bliss mid Becky feud, and Mickie is coming back to be a lacky. It was handled poorly, from the jump.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why did Noam shave? He looks so much better with facial hair.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 03/27 - Last Stop On The Thrill Ride Express*



RapShepard said:


> This is WWE best bet is Bayley hits her finish on Nia, then Sasha pulls her off and the commentary calls Sasha a selfish bitch who turned on her friend


Not much of a turn.



chargebeam said:


> Michelle Rodriguez in a Fast & Furious ad? I thought she died a few movies ago.


Nah she ain't dead.



RapShepard said:


> They could of slow built them. If they had slowly built up Bliss on a diet of Carmella, Nattie, and Naomi she'd be peaking right now and you could have her facing Becky or Mickie at Mania.


Well with a small division they could not do that.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> If you hating on the jacket, you must not know Austin da gawd Aries
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything about Aries is fire.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

How has Raw been? i'm watching the Spurs vs Cavs so really don't want to be depressed by watching WWE lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Neville vs. Gallagher later on should be entertaining.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

CW title match on the preshow

:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis
:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis
:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> I really really disagree. Throwing them in the fire and more importantly Alexa into the title picture so soon was stupid beyond belief. You don't start basic level improvement in the title scene. The booking never made sense and it became even more clear when Naomi is beating Bliss mid Becky feud, and Mickie is coming back to be a lacky. *It was handled poorly, from the jump.*


From the jump? All I heard... or read around here was how great the Smackdown women were and how great their feuds were compared to RAW. What changed?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

One Winged Angel said:


> The next two hrs will be fire with most of the women and CW segments out of the way.


Yep, that's what I was saying in another post, they are thankfully getting this stuff out of the way first.


----------



## Supah Sheg (Jan 30, 2017)

KingCosmos said:


> How has Raw been? i'm watching the Spurs vs Cavs so really don't want to be depressed by watching WWE lol


Go back to the Spurs game. It ain't worth it...


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Just got a good look at him... Shaving is about the worst thing Dar could of ever done to himself. I hope he lost a bet...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Xenoblade said:


> this show sucks soo boring so far... half hour of pointless women crap, and now crusierweights..
> 
> are they trying to get people to stop watching?


Does Xenoblade have some relation to Xenogears? That is probably my favorite video game of all time. The hours I spent playing that at 16...


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

KingCosmos said:


> How has Raw been? i'm watching the Spurs vs Cavs so really don't want to be depressed by watching WWE lol


Same as usual.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Nice


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> From the jump? All I heard... or read around here was how great the Smackdown women were and how great their feuds were compared to RAW. What changed?


Idk ive never thought it was going well. I think generally consensus turned when Naomi won the title because she's not well liked 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

THE LAST CHANCERY !!!! :mark:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Aries is the fucking best!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I feel weird thinking Noam Dar is hot cos he's about 8 years younger than me...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Please be next.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The last chancery :banderas


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

R.I.P WCW sign lol


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Dar is so fucking boring and he is not even that sexy, shaved or not.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

DA GOAT Austin Aries!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You can tell Aries really want people to get into his programs but its just hard because the CW division is so buried.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Where the fuck did y'all think the CW match was going to be? That had preshow written all over it.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Last Chancery the highlight of the show so far. Yikes.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

KingCosmos said:


> How has Raw been? i'm watching the Spurs vs Cavs so really don't want to be depressed by watching WWE lol


Just stick with Spurs vs Cavs.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cole, will you stop fucking asking if Seth will be there... He said on his twitter that he would be :lol


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> I really really disagree. Throwing them in the fire and more importantly Alexa into the title picture so soon was stupid beyond belief. You don't start basic level improvement in the title scene. The booking never made sense and it became even more clear when Naomi is beating Bliss mid Becky feud, and Mickie is coming back to be a lacky. It was handled poorly, from the jump.


Thats down to booking nothing to do with starting them out with 2 experience girls, It should have had a shelf life around SS and have Becky turn out to be Nikki's attacker and let them build to a WM match

At best Naomi should have stayed well out of the picture and the story should have been Mickie/Bliss & Becky


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Thank god this is next.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Hopefully they have something awesome planned for this segment with Rollins and HHH tonight. This show needs it tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Contract signing next.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Rollins/HHH next! This should be good.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Makes me sad they threw Austin on the Kickoff. The guy is too fucking good for that shit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh Rollins/Triple H next...:mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

SETH!! :woo

Back to the crutch I see, lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I feel weird thinking Noam Dar is hot cos he's about 8 years younger than me...


He legal, go get that booty ma'am


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'd like to see Rey Rey, Super Crazy, Jamie Noble and Shannon Moore to name a few in the CW division.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Seth FREAKIN' Rollins next!


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

:rollins NEXT! 

Here's we go!!! :mark


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Idk ive never thought it was going well. I think generally consensus turned when Naomi won the title because she's not well liked
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


You'd be in the minority and Naomi was only champ for two days and it went back to Alexa. It's not like she had the title for a month or two.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Where the fuck did y'all think the CW match was going to be? That had preshow written all over it.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


IKR? It's unfortunate but isn't (or shouldn't be) at all surprising.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Hopefully they have something awesome planned for this segment with Rollins and HHH tonight. This show needs it tonight.


A intense and heated exchange of words followed by a brawl is the way to go.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Apparently Taker isn't even there tonight :lmao


----------



## Supah Sheg (Jan 30, 2017)

Besides the Rollins-HHH signing and the Owens-Jericho promo, there is literally no other reason I'm watching.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> From the jump? All I heard... or read around here was how great the Smackdown women were and how great their feuds were compared to RAW. What changed?


Nothing. From the jump Alexa/Becky from the get go was the best womans feud of the year. Everyone was raving about it. But WWE fans are thickle. I mean I laugh at Nxt Jobbers remark. Because well Sasha was booked like a god on NXT. But it only matters what you do on the MR. Alexa has been a breakthrough star on SDLive. Her booking is not great. Neither was Becky. Interesting fact. Becky lost 14 times as champion, same amount as Alexa as current champ. Both divisions currently are booked really bad. And going to need to reboot after mania. I do like the SD womans match better though. Because it has been built better. Despite it being over booked. Adding former talent, gives it more cred. We haven't seen them touch as much as the Raw woman too.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Meeki said:


> Apparently Taker isn't even there tonight :lmao


Of course he's not fpalm


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Hopefully the CW title match gets more time being on the pre-show than it would have got on the main card... 

How long is Wrestlemania these days? 2 hour pre-show and 4 hour main show? Presumably it's the same as last year and that dragged so bad :lmao


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Where the fuck did y'all think the CW match was going to be? That had preshow written all over it.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Cesaro is my favorite performer on the roster and I think that tag math belongs on the pre-show more than the great match these two could have if they get 15 on the main show.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

I wish Austin Aries were in a higher profile matchup.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

It's Mr. Personality, Seth Rollins. Yay.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> So where is your crown "King Nothing"? :lol


:dance


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

My biggest complaint with Aries/Neville being on the pre-show is that they interrupt those matches with ads which is fucking obnoxious as fuck.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Last Chancery is back!  Hopefully A Double keeps it as his finisher and makes the Roaring Elbow a signature move or as a set-up into it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

LMAO, poor Bray and Orton... playing second fiddle to Shane O'Mac :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I think Joe will try to interfere in the Sami/Owens match but Jericho will come out and make the save allowing Sami to win and enter the Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal.

Oh another Taker clip...


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Of course he's not fpalm


He is according to PWInsider


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I really want to see Rollins vs Nakamura vs AJ vs Zayn vs Itami vs Neville in an elimination chamber match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Weak pop for Seth.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

"Could it be the Undertaker?" says Cole, as the guy walks through a graveyard. What a stupid thing to say :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good pop.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

PWI said Taker was backstage


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Decent reaction for Seth.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Why do I get the feeling it's going to be Reigns dressed as Undertaker :lmao :lmao


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Weak pop for Rollins. Bummer


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Digging a yard? WTF does that mean? :lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Sami has to earn his way but Curt Hawkins just gets to declare he's in the Andre?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> If you hating on the jacket, you must not know Austin da gawd Aries
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just not feeling it lol! The jackets looks raggedy to me, though I do like the pink color of the one in the picture. I think AA is a good wrestler though. :smile2:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So, 15 minutes for him to sign the contract?


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

MASSIVE NUCLEAR POP FOR ROLLINS! :mark:



XD


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

It is making it even more absurd they opened the go home mania raw show with the woman. Out of all the options....


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> Weak pop for Rollins. Bummer



Well, he is super boring if he's not wrestling.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

safc-scotty said:


> Why do I get the feeling it's going to be Reigns dressed as Undertaker :lmao :lmao


Not even a Reigns fan, but I'd mark.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I drink and I know things said:


> Sami has to earn his way but Curt Hawkins just gets to declare he's in the Andre?


Smackdown is the Land of Opportunity, by god


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

ironcladd1 said:


> Digging a yard? WTF does that mean? :lol


To bury Reigns.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BAWSE!*


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Sami is the only person who has to earn his way into Royal Rumble and Battle Royal matches.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Right to the point there, I like it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Haha my Mum just said she wants to tell Seth when we meet him on Friday that she wants him to "beat that old bastard" meaning Trips :lmao Made me laugh, lol.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm expecting another beat down on Rollins but by Samoa Joe again and not HHH.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Zigglerpops said:


> Thats down to booking nothing to do with starting them out with 2 experience girls, It should have had a shelf life around SS and have Becky turn out to be Nikki's attacker and let them build to a WM match
> 
> At best Naomi should have stayed well out of the picture and the story should have been Mickie/Bliss & Becky


But the booking was dumb to me it's what I'm saying. I think it started them in a corner. They set it up with nowhere interesting to go with Bliss but fuckery because they started off too early with her. It's a fucking shame she's still interacting with Becky over the tile, the same way its a fucking shame Charlotte and Sasha are still interacting. They went backwards.

They started her off with the hottest woman on SDL surely she had nowhere to go but down. You don't get a better feud as a heel than Becky, why do that first for an unproven woman. Becky should have been the endgame for Bliss not the 1st obstacle. At least to me


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This should have opened Raw, the first hr has killed the crowd.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hopefully Rollins grabs the mic and has more to say.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Why would you sign a contract for a unsanctioned match though? It seems like that would make it official.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

JDP2016 said:


> Sami is the only person who has to earn his way into Royal Rumble and Battle Royal matches.


Don´t rush to judgement. I expect Steph any moment, since Seth and Haitch can´t make their own Mania match.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Yeah Joe will attack and beat up Rollins again with HHH's stipulations.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Uptown King said:


> To bury Reigns.


That would be a grave, not a yard :lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So Seth attacks after the contract is signed, yes?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

AmWolves10 said:


> I wish Austin Aries were in a higher profile matchup.


I wish WWE wasn't so short-sighted where they aggravatingly have to place Aries/Neville on the pre-show which won't outshine some of the "marquee" matches at Mania.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I still don't get why Rollins is pissed at Hunter and not Roman. Didn't HHH pedigree him that night as well?


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

So is this like Summerslam 02? Does this mean Seth has to wrestle in jeans?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Haha my Mum just said she wants to tell Seth when we meet him on Friday that she wants him to "beat that old bastard" meaning Trips :lmao Made me laugh, lol.


Out of curiosity, are you already in Orlando or you still haven't traveled there yet?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Triple H getting heat.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

Seth is not good on the mic. Especially with his weasely, screetchy voice. I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

HHH treating Rollins like a little bitch :lol


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

A contract? For a Non-Sanctioned match? :rockwut


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Trips talking to Seth like he's a dog or something.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

"Good boy" :lol


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Someone finally told Hunter the neckline of his beard was way too high.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Do they have to say the ultimate thrill ride every time they mention Mania? ........


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

HHH is golden tonight


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Treating Seth like a child :maury


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

"Good boy." :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

StanStansky said:


> Cesaro is my favorite performer on the roster and I think that tag math belongs on the pre-show more than the great match these two could have if they get 15 on the main show.


I imagine they will be on the preshow, isn't it 2 hours? They'll probably get more time and a fresh crowd with the preshow. I think if they get main card it's the pre main event death spot

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Out of curiosity, are you already in Orlando or you still haven't traveled there yet?


We're flying out tomorrow afternoon :woo


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

One Winged Angel said:


> HHH treating Rollins like a little bitch :lol


"Good boy" :lmao I love this tbh and I'm not even a big HHH fan.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

HerNotThem said:


> A contract? For a Non-Sanctioned match? :rockwut


So Seth doesn't sue the company.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good God... another HHH promo. Really looking torture Seth (and the fans).


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

This motherfucker just never shuts up


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

HerNotThem said:


> A contract? For a Non-Sanctioned match? :rockwut


They have to sanction the unsanctitude. They're not barbarians.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good stips. I'm surprised.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> This should have opened Raw, the first hr has killed the crowd.



Agreed.




WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Why would you sign a contract for a unsanctioned match though? It seems like that would make it official.


The contract is to make the match unsanctioned.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't know when they're bringing the crowd into this.

They're not that into it to build a feud around.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

HHH showing his republican side :lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

HerNotThem said:


> "Good boy" :lmao I love this tbh and I'm not even a big HHH fan.


Why HHH is a good heel.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't care what people say, Trips is class A on mic.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

My guess is the pre-show gets 3 matches like last year. Cruiserweight, Raw Tag and ???


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Can Trips cut a promo without going all red in the face? :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

HHH keeping it real with the commies :cool2


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

HerNotThem said:


> A contract? For a Non-Sanctioned match? :rockwut


Waiver technically, Haitch just callin it wrong.



Ambrose Girl said:


> Can Trips cut a promo without going all red in the face? :lol


Nope.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Trips is slaying it on the mic tonight!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I drink and I know things said:


> My guess is the pre-show gets 3 matches like last year. Cruiserweight, Raw Tag and ???


Womans match, maybe SmackDown! or Battle Royal.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Goddamn! HHH... :mark:


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> HHH showing his republican side :lol


Which is why he is such a good heel.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I don't care what people say, Trips is class A on mic.


Damn right!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Jesus, this is intense. Nice heel work.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

HHH is a damn good villain

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

:lol HHH basically calling Seth an indy geek.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Is H still talking? Jeez.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Uptown King said:


> Why HHH is a good heel.


And why Seth is a pathetic excuse for a face.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The crowd isn't hot for this, the first hr was really brutal.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Seriously, he's been talking for 5 minutes and has said hardly anything of note. End this, please.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Great promo. True shit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> :lol HHH basically calling Seth an indy geek.


Better than all of the PC geeks.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Zack Gowen says hello HHH.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Trips is the fucking man on the mic.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

HerNotThem said:


> And why Seth is a pathetic excuse for a face.


How?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Triple H *gets* jokes, okay ya'll?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

"There has never been a one legged man to win an ass kicking contest ever" shots at Zach Gowen wtf is wrong with them 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

there is noone better at delivering boring, drawn out promos than helmsley.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

How can Seth come back from a promo like that?


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

HHH = the king. lol. Look at him leaning back all cocky


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

"I liked myself before I met you." Good line from Seth.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That fuck you talking about Seth look lol

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> Zack Gowen says hello HHH.


HHH can't hear Zach saying anything over the crowd, abnd the fact that Zach is nowhere to be seen because he couldn't make it in WWE...Zach did not win the one legged ass kicking contest, he got brutalized and made to look like the bitch he really was


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

WTF with this crowd? This segment has been great... Really need the crowd to play along to elevate it..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Fugg you crowd for not popping with Seth said "redemption"... unforgivable!!!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Better than all of the PC geeks.


ehh yes and no.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This is about Overcommin dem odds!!

Excuse me, that's gimmick infringement, violating house rule #14!!
:cena


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Whoa. They actually gave Seth good content.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Seth actually cutting a really good promo. Trying to save this segment. Bless him.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

shutupchico said:


> there is noone better at delivering boring, drawn out promos than helmsley.


The only thing he's A+ at


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

HHH beat down ensuring.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

3ku1 said:


> Well considering Beckys booking of late, OI wouldent assume she has crediblity.


lol at people thinking Becky has any credibility. They confuse her being over for credibility. She has never had credibility booking wise even in NXT. She lost more than she won in NXT, had a 60% loss rate down there, (Alexa was at 63% in NXT) and she was booked as the 3rd wheel when her, Charlotte and Sasha came to the main roster and before the brand split she had 0 PPV singles wins and 0 NXT TakeOver wins.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Never give up your guard when trips turns his back to you :lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Triple H has always been so much better as a heel.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Balor!?!?!?!?!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Seth actually cutting a really good promo. Trying to save this segment. Bless him.


Huh save the segment? It was an amazing segment all round. HHH nailed it on the mic like he always does.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I guess that will work :laugh:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Triple H is going over on Sunday isn't here :ha


----------



## KingBear (Jan 17, 2017)

How is Rollins going to fight when he's got a bad knee?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

HHH is such a good asshole. I love it.:lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

At least we'll know this match will have some decent story telling with Seth's leg.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

God I think this is going to be a terrible match, the whole match that's going to be Injury Psychology 101.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This would have been a fantastic start to Raw.

Argh..


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

good promo by Seth


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I totally see Rollins beating HHH by a pedigree sunday.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Lame crowd tonight


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

So who got the last laugh? Seems like Seth did. HHH win at WM???


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Trips wins confirmed


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rollins wrestling the whole Mania match all crippled and pathetic is going to be trash.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

How ironic would it have been if Trips had just tore his quad :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Guys I think Trips may go all out in this match. This may be his last big time match. Unless he wants to work with Balor and Joe in the future. I say give it all to Rollins.... PAUSE.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Trips getting in some bumps before Mania.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Rollins should come out to "My Time" at Mania just because that song is the shit.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hawkke said:


> This is about Overcommin dem odds!!
> 
> Excuse me, that's gimmick infringement, violating house rule #14!!
> :cena


Bad Seth. Bad bad Seth.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good segment.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am gonna cheer so hard for Seth at Mania, I'm really excited. Got my Seth sign ready, and I'm gonna go nuts.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

3ku1 said:


> Huh save the segment? It was an amazing segment all round. HHH nailed it on the mic like he always does.


Nah, HHH sucked the life out of the place like he did last week. Goes on and on and on. Was terrible until Seth started talking.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Rollins wrestling the whole Mania match like this all crippled and pathetic is going to be trash.


Yeah this sucks, I was looking forward towards a full balls-to-the-wall fight like Daniel Bryan vs. Triple H.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Here is a new chant. Whenever a babyface gets his arse beat fans should chant: You got no friends. You got no friends.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Good segment that hopefully brought the crowd back to life.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Great segment, fantastic promo work from both guys. I am now invested in this match.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

KingBear said:


> How is Rollins going to fight when he's got a bad knee?


I see Rollins getting brief periods beating on HHH but mostly HHH beating on Rollins until Rollins pull out the victory.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

How was HHH promo? Was it the usual you shouldn't show up, don't listen to the fans, i'll end your career promo from last week?


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Crowd go home if you are not enjoying this


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Lame crowd tonight


The first hour killed them. Do you blame them?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Lame crowd tonight


"CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK!" 

:eyeroll


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Seth actually cutting a really good promo. *Trying to save this segment*. Bless him.


Apparently we both watched two different segments.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Great segment from start to finish. Anyone who hated that can GTFO


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Goldberg vs Lesnar

The only reason I'm watching tonight


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Good promo, a bit long for my taste, but good nonetheless.

Too bad I miss some parts of it because I had a phone call


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I drink and I know things said:


> Rollins should come out to "My Time" at Mania just because that song is the shit.


An actual vision of me if that happened


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

That NXT Tag team match and Roode Vs Nakamura II going to be so lit imo


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm here and crowd seems ok?? First hour sucked ass sooo


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

NXT aka coasting until they get Adam Cole :grin2:


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

That segment should have gone on first and the women could have done their thing backstage.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

PavelGaborik said:


> Apparently we both watched two different segments.


I guess so.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I wouldn't even mind Goldy & Bork so much if the title wasn't involved tbh.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

I can't blame the crowd for not reacting much to that segment given how the first hour was.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Goldberg is my guy, but he has no chance in hell of topping the tug of war for the title Reigns had with Brock. They tugged for like an hour, Goldberg ain't got that type of cardio

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

How do you miss the pizza if you aren't "tracking" it? Is the delivery guy going to walk off with it after a few seconds at the door?


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

I drink and I know things said:


> Rollins should come out to "My Time" at Mania just because that song is the shit.


Hands down HHH's best theme song.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> NXT aka coasting until they get Adam Cole :grin2:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That was a great segment with good promo work from both. Triple H went on for longer than he should but it all worked in the end.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Man that segment was painful to watch. Trips is always great on the mic but this feud just feels so empty, dull, and boring.

Ugh


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Good segment. Rollins has so much potential though, I feel like his character could evolve ten times over


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Rollins wrestling the whole Mania match all crippled and pathetic is going to be trash.


It would be nice for them to say he took a cortisone shot, to numb the pain. That way he could kayfabe go more all out


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

The "Seth 'Freakin' Rollins" line is as cringeworthy as Fruity Pebbles.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Mra22 said:


> The first hour killed them. Do you blame them?


I can't blame them. Guess I just assumed maybe they'd have more on an interest in the Rollins/HHH segment, given this feud is one with a decent build.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

ItsaNewDay said:


> That NXT Tag team match and Roode Vs Nakamura II going to be so lit imo


Last few Takeovers have been average but this one has potential to be great, best card for a while imo.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Nailed it with that promo. Bring on Sunday! :rollins


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm gonna laugh when WWE copies WCW and Lesnar takes out Goldberg with a cattle prod at Wrestlemania :lmao


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Balor!?!?!?!?!


Next week.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

finalnight said:


> God I think this is going to be a terrible match, the whole match that's going to be Injury Psychology 101.


Considering that shit show of a "match" with Sting, don't be overly shocked if you see HHH+goons vs. The Shield before the night's out..


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Natecore said:


> Goldberg vs Lesnar
> 
> The only reason I'm watching tonight


So you're watching 3 hours for one segment, loyal fan you are


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why we gotta have a recap after the shit just happened.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Ugh, screw SETH "FREAKING" ROLLINS, I can't wait to see KURT "MOTHERFUCKING" ANGLE!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins is going over.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Over the top rope challenge? :lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Most of Haitch's cerebral assassinations involve the other guy being dumb as fuck.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Prestigious ? Not a d*mn winner has done sh*t.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> NXT aka coasting until they get Adam Cole :grin2:


Trololololololol


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Lol at the groans after the battle royal was announced. Jojo in that dress, though. :banderas


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I wonder what's actually on those contract papers. Like do they fill them out with bull shit, like they do newspapers in movies?

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Yes JoJo


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Trips gonna put over Seth like the true professional that he is.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Jinder "got the juice" Mahal.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So who will Jinder stiff tonight?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> I wonder what's actually on those contract papers. Like do they fill them out with bull shit, like they do newspapers in movies?
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Pretty much. It's basically typed out on Word with a basic summary of the match up :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TRT Jinder

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Get Jinder off my TV screen


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

The Walking Wellness Policy. GOD......


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

JINDER MAHAL PUT MY ASS IN THIS SEAT


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Prestigious ? Not a d*mn winner has done sh*t.


Corbin is facing Dean frickin Ambrose for the I frickin C title...


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Are you fucking kidding me.

Fuck this, bedtime it is.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Glad Jindar brought back his original gimmick. Now he can finally get over :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bo!!!!!!!!!

I still believe in you!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BOLIEVE! :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Natecore said:


> Trololololololol


That's what they're doing :draper2 

You ain't gotta like it fam :lmao


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Is Seth actually going to be "limping" like that throughout the whole match?

If so, it's really unbelievable to have HHH lose to him. 

That would be like HBK beating HHH at Taboo Tuesday 2004 when HBK had that knee injury.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

What's the point of this segment?


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

A whole segment to put over Big Show in 2017, great.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

AXELMANIA! :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

dclikewah said:


> Hands down HHH's best theme song.


Hell yeah.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> Corbin is facing Dean frickin Ambrose for the I frickin C title...


In a poorly booked feud (unfortunately) until he wins, he hasn't done sh*t.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

That new Star Big Show has a bright future in the business people


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Pretty much. It's basically typed out on Word with a basic summary of the match up [emoji38]


That had to be the most annoying task of the day "hey intern type me and Seth a contract" 

Why is Big Show getting jumped ???


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

WHAT IS THE POINT OF THIS GARBAGE


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL at Bo getting a big pop :lol


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

This is fucking awful


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Show burying jobbers, that's just what the show needs :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wtf is going on right now.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh noes it's everyone who should be in the midcard if that was still a thing


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

So they've got a 45 year old burying 7 guys. Great.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

That was awful


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh God, Bo's rocking facial hair again. :ugh

Nice to see Show squashing geeks left and right, though. And :lol at Golden Truth knowing what's up.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

That was lame...


Oht... there we go!!!

BRAUNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

BRRRAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

lol anyone else though that was Cody Rhodes that came out with Goldust? :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

What a waste of time


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Sad for Braun. Deserves better than this shit Battle Royal after such an epic year.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Is Big Show is about to get eliminated twice in a fake match what lol

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Braun in the battle royal. Winner confirmed


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

BRAAAAAAUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!:braun
:mark:


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Golden Truth. Veteran move.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Is this Andre the giant battle royal at mania Raw and smackdown or just for Raw.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> WHAT IS THE POINT OF THIS GARBAGE


They need to establish that Big Show is Big.

Show don't tell! 














pun!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

"Get your big ass down here!" LOL Show :lol


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

I deadass thought Wrestlemania was 2-3 weeks away. Its really this Sunday?....

This HAS to be the worst RTWM EVER


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BRRRRRAAAAAUUUUUNNN!!! :braun

If he doesn't win the AtG Battle Royal, I'll be surprised and disappointed.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Final 2 is Show and Braun. Braun eliminates Show to win. Obvious.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Well that was productive.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Poor Braun.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Big Show to Braun - "Get your big a** down here" 

Like you ain't the biggest MF in the locker room Show :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Braun in the battle royal.

:lol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

thess guys have the knees of toddlers. Nothing intimidating about either.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

..............................So who won?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Much better to have an ATGBR based around Show/Strowman than a Show/Shaq match.

Really good choice.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

"get your big ass down here" pot meet kettle lol

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Battle Royal winner confirmed. 

:lol


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Why the fuck is Braun in the jobber royal?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Braun in the battle royal.
> 
> :lol


Man was just wrestling for the Universal Title a month ago :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Anderson and Gallows :lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DWils said:


> So they've got a 45 year old burying 7 guys. Great.


Well at least some of those guys were 40 too :draper2 idk that was silly though.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hawkke said:


> finalnight said:
> 
> 
> > God I think this is going to be a terrible match, the whole match that's going to be Injury Psychology 101.
> ...


Unfortunately shield will be unavailable. I could see Finn coming into for a save though.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

fpalm Gallows & Anderson fpalm


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

There is no phrases, no expression, no memes, no words to say how pathetic a name for a finisher that is.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

These Taker packages are sweet!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Taker again, y'all.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Taker digging his own grave


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

"better than enzo and cass" :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Man was just wrestling for the Universal Title a month ago :lol


Crazy.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

These Taker promos are badass


----------



## Supah Sheg (Jan 30, 2017)

Well, now we know who wins the Battle Royal.

Its going to be Zayn & Strowman at the final 2. Strowman eliminates Sami. Predictable 'Mania is predictable.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So is Roman the new Cena? Anyone who is feed to him drops off the face of the planet? Romans like a Pac man.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So this dude Taker got a camera crew how demonic of him lol

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jericho left.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I think all these elaborate promos about burial and stuff confirm that Undertaker's losing because he did the big coffin thing for Lesnar and lost.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Why do I get this sense that that is Reigns in the Taker promos being shown? :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

That was cringe AF. Gallows and Anderson need to go back to Southpaw Wrestling :serious:


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

diggin' holes and takin' souls and shoppin' at Kohl's


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Taker better be careful using that shovel, he might throw his back out. :ti


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So far, smackdown is winning again.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't think theres anyone on the entire roster that regularly gets TV time that I dislike more than Gallows and Anderson. They're so so so boring and Gallows is so cringeworthy.


----------



## Supah Sheg (Jan 30, 2017)

Why is 'Taker burying himself on-air? Aren't we saving this for WrestleMania?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Bravo WWE on a terrible go home show for Mania. :clap


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Gallows and Anderson are hilarious. I definitely prefer the WWE anti-smoking ads over the ones where the guy rips his teeth out or the lady rips off her skin.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

finalnight said:


> Unfortunately shield will be unavailable. I could see Finn coming into for a save though.


Reigns and Ambrose doing a quick run out to drag Seth to safety wouldn't interfere with their matches at all, and you know the humanoids would go apeshit for "Dat Shield Reunion!"


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tyrese is such a shit actor


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pitbull fucking sucks.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

mobels said:


> I don't think theres anyone on the entire roster that regularly gets TV time that I dislike more than Gallows and Anderson. They're so so so boring and Gallows is so cringeworthy.


Agree. Almost as bad as boring Owens


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Pitbull? I may not watch Mania after all


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Pitbull is cringey af.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Who the fuck are any of these people they're talking about? I know Flo Rida from his previous shit theme song(s), but who are these people?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Them boos.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly wens3


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The new TV PG logo looks weird as hell


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So WrestleMania now has a halftime show?!?!?! Really! :gtfo with that.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Could barely hear a word Roman said. Perhaps that was for the better.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Boy, Corey Graves' love and knowledge for new hip-hop shined brightly during that plug.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charley vs JoJo in a mud wrestling match.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Another clip of what has to be Roman mocking 'Taker by being dressed up as him and doing his graveyard schtick. Too bad this is all for nought, since Reigns is simply being a pseudo-heel a la John Boy and will continue to be a face instead of finally turning.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

The_It_Factor said:


> Pitbull? I may not watch Mania after all


Pitbull has done WM for years now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good short and to the point promo by Reigns. He is showing the confidence he should be showing heading into this match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> So is Roman the new Cena? Anyone who is feed to him drops off the face of the planet? Romans like a Pac man.


Well Bray was "feed to him" is champ. Braun was "feed to him" and is set to probably win the Andre Battle Royale which is the best thing for those not in a feud. Rusev is never over on his own so he doesn't count t much. AJ was "feed to him" then became champ. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

I used to be curious of New Day Ice Cream but after what has come out about :xavier and aige I'm having second thoughts.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh joy reigns getting more mic time that 70 show reruns it is


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

No matter how tired of New Day I get, I will never not love that Kirk Franklin God's Property music of theirs.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Big E used Teleport! :squirtle


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Reigns will save this horrible show


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Xavier goes from climbing Paige to climbing the New York Stock Exchange :agree:


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Good short and to the point promo by Reigns. He is showing the confidence he should be showing heading into this match.


If only its like that all the time.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Pitbull fucking sucks.


Disagree. Dude can write a hook.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

So we're gonna have 11 matches on the main show?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Xavier in front of a live crowd for the first time since we got to know him a little too well....legit draw for Mania.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I love backstage fights.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The club kicking ass. Right now. I like I like.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Uptown King said:


> Pitbull has done WM for years now.


I don't remember ever seeing him on Mania. I guess I wasn't paying attention


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Uptown King said:


> If only its like that all the time.


Reigns' promos have been rather on point for several months now. They are handling things well with him on that front.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Roxinius said:


> Oh joy reigns getting more mic time that 70 show reruns it is


He literally said about two lines.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

NEVILLE!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Biscuits and gravy could The "Club" end a night not looking like total morons?!? Could it be possible?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Look at Neville dammit! 

He's a damn star I tell ya!

A main eventer in waiting!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Another CW match, this Raw is nowhere near last Raw before WM worthy.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They better not be setting up a ladder match like this lol. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

If only Gallows and Anderson was this badass every week.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ladder match anyone?

Wouldn't be Mania without a clusterfuck ladder match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

This Aries/Neville feud the best feud on Raw tbh. It's consistent.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Raw sucks. Better be a great last hour


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

What is this shit.....cruiserweights get 2 segments with the same dudes involved.

No wonder the ratings have been trash, you shouldn't bring out somebody twice a night unless they're main eventers.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

The_It_Factor said:


> Pitbull? I may not watch Mania after all


I'm watching Corny induct the R&R Express, and that's it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> The club kicking ass. Right now. I like I like.


I guess they're done paying their dues...smdh.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

The_It_Factor said:


> I don't remember ever seeing him on Mania. I guess I wasn't paying attention


I mean as far as the theme music.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Biscuits and gravy could The "Club" end a night not looking like total morons?!? Could it be possible?


That made me think of Jesse and Festus lol


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Tag team ladder match? :hmm: 

Hardyz return @ Mania maybe?? :evilmatt


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I guess they're done paying their dues...smdh.


Naw they will lose the titles sunday.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> He literally said about two lines.


Guess you missed the whole him saying he's gonna go down to the ring and talk more thing


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Uptown King said:


> I mean as far as the theme music.


Oh, yeah, I do remember that, I just don't remember him performing.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hopefully this Neville match is short and we can move on with things.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Ladder match anyone?
> 
> Wouldn't be Mania without a clusterfuck ladder match.


"Since you like to use ladders, why don't we have a ladder match" lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Gillberg coming to a local wrestling promotion April 8th!!

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AJ :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

steeeee said:


> Tag team ladder match? :hmm:
> 
> Hardyz return @ Mania maybe?? :evilmatt


Yep but not in that match, to face the Usos.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cable TV wild as fuck, if they can cablize 50 Shades on USA WWE could be a little harder. More sex references now Vince!!

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

WWE trying to get the crowd under control by making the crowd "cool". Trying to turn the crowd on itself.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Always love the WWE 24 programming. :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Gentleman Jack! :mark: :quite


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Stupid ass Jack GallaGer.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I don't know why, but I really like when wrestlers wear wrist tape.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh gosh


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I love Gallghers theme, if reminds me of the Hey Arnold Opera episode

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This guy's such a fuckin geek


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I was in that crowd for the Raw after Mania last year, some of the chants were so fucking stupid.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK. Complete antithesis of the charisma vacuum that is Noam Dar.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

You're in an arena you moron. There is no need for a goddamn umbrella!


----------



## Rb27332 (Jan 30, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> TD Stinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ladder match anyone?
> ...


enzo in a ladder match? *shudders*


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Think of how entertaining the go-home Mania show could be..... if it were 1 hour long


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Still nothing for Goldberg/Brock, Owens/Jericho and Reigns/Taker...


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

SavoySuit said:


> WWE trying to get the crowd under control by making the crowd "cool". Trying to turn the crowd on itself.


"Oh, they'll turn damnit!"

:vince


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Gillberg coming to a local wrestling promotion April 8th!!
> 
> :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


Poster please lol

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

WWE 24 is one of the best series on the Network. The crowd after Mania can be pretty fun, it's a one time a year thing and sometimes the chants can be silly but that is the fun of it all. One Monday out of the year, it's fun and silly.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sick ass German.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Neville has the definition of a dirt beard.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Looks like the third hour will be stacked.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

At least Strowman won't be involved in a Triple Threat match with Taker and Reigns, as some predicted on here. It would have been weird for a Taker WrestleMania appearance to be used/wasted in a unmemorable feud between Reigns and Strowman.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rb27332 said:


> enzo in a ladder match? *shudders*


That could be a very dangerous dive on second thought


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Irrelevant said:


> I don't know why, but I really like when wrestlers wear wrist tape.


Maybe it reminds you of fighters or something like that. A lot of boxers and UFC people wear wrist tape.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That's family is full of people with big ass faces

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok let's get this CW stuff over with.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think Corey has a royalty fetish or something. He loves 'Queen' Charlotte and 'King' Neville plus he also kisses Triple H's ass a lot and he's the King of Kings, lol.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

What the fuck ?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jack Gallagher is lowkey over


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

WE GOT US A FLYIN' JACKIE BOY, MAGGLE! :mark:


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

These two have such good chemistry, right down to Neville calling him "jackie-boy"


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Make him scream like the bitch he is


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Anyone else want to see Tyler Bate vs Jack Gallagher?


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Imagine if the last match was Neville/Aries


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Maybe it reminds you of fighters or something like that. A lot of boxers and UFC people wear wrist tape.


I don't think that's why. I don't watchng boxing or UFC or things like that. I just really like the look of it.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm glad others are realizing how awesome Neville is, he's been a favorite of mine for a while now.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Dolorian said:


> Ok let's get this CW stuff over with.


Good sign for Neville and Aries though -- I can't imagine they would spend so much effort on the CWs tonight just to give them a 3-minute match on the pre-show.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Now we get a 10 minute break while they change the purple ring ropes.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Aries should only interview himself.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

IDK why, but I actually like the way the CW Title looks.

:mj4


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Okay match, but Jackie Boy deserves much better. Hopefully he wins the UK Title at some point.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

lmao still not letting new day go out to the ring


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Newww 

Daaaay!!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Fuck is Neville good.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Wow they are showing New Day. I was sure they would limit them due to the you know.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Neville and Gallagher are brilliant in the ring together


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

AA looks like a 70's pornstar :lol


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

2nd week in a row The New Day aren't on TV in front of the main crowd?

:focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol so how many geeks are mad that Aries just danced.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Please do this to one of The New Day.


----------



## KingBear (Jan 17, 2017)

Uptown King said:


> I see Rollins getting brief periods beating on HHH but mostly HHH beating on Rollins until Rollins pull out the victory.


Any chance Rollins is completely healed and is putting on a show and come WM, he walks to the ring just fine?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Aries is amazing :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Poster please lol
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


https://www.eventbrite.com/e/aswa-live-pro-wrestling-spring-sting-2017-tickets-31846458615

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Okay match, but Jackie Boy deserves much better. Hopefully he wins the UK Title at some point.


He lost to the CWC Neville in a competitive matchup, I'd say he is doing just fine.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh Reigns next...good!


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> IDK why, but I actually like the way the CW Title looks.
> 
> :mj4


You should. Purple is the best color ever.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Neville and Reigns share something in common, I take their serious, serious.

So many guys in the WWE try to get serious and it's unbelievable.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Is this 1962 and I'm watching Amos and Andy or am I watching Raw in 2017 ?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Irrelevant said:


> I don't think that's why. I don't watchng boxing or UFC or things like that. I just really like the look of it.


Oh that's cool, I think tape can look good depending on the wrestler. I just wish some people would get better tape/wrist straps, Seth's are always falling off during his match.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Why is Aries hanging around those idiots? fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Al Roker. WWE really getting the big name celebs for WM.

:heyman6


----------



## KingBear (Jan 17, 2017)

I can't stand a new day, they're just so stale. But at least they're no longer wrestling cause I have to change the channel when they come on. There's only so many times I can hear the same speech over and over and over and over and over and over again.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Aries is the star of Raw tonight!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Al Roker? Lmbo......garbage


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Headliner said:


> :lol so how many geeks are mad that Aries just danced.


I'm pissed that No Way Jose wasn't there


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Irrelevant said:


> You should. Purple is the best color ever.


The purple strap does look good to me. Maybe it's because it's something completely different from the norm.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

KingBear said:


> Any chance Rollins is completely healed and is putting on a show and come WM, he walks to the ring just fine?


Naw they been selling him being a crippled so I expect that to continue. Will make his anticipated victory over HHH mean even more that he was able to beat the game in a non sanctioned match with only one leg basically.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't even know who Al Roker is, and I don't see the point of having him as a guest ring announcer, lol.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

lol @ slightly safer OJ being a special guest in the Cena match


----------



## KingBear (Jan 17, 2017)

Uptown King said:


> Naw they been selling him being a crippled so I expect that to continue. Will make his anticipated victory over HHH mean even more that he was able to beat the game in a non sanctioned match with only one leg basically.


But isn't it against the law to have a wrestler fight when they are injured and risk further injury?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

KingBear said:


> I can't stand a new day, they're just so stale. But at least they're no longer wrestling cause I have to change the channel when they come on. There's only so many times I can hear the same speech over and over and over and over and over and over again.


It might be time for a break up. Kofi will retire cause he said whenever ND ends he will walk and Big E can get a push in the mid card scene to the top while Xavier can be in the cruiserweight division.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Dammit. Now I want a gyro, and my corner Greek deli is closed.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> AA looks like a 70's pornstar :lol


He also has that MASSIVE package as well.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Taker better be there tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok, here we go let's see...Taker should show up.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Half the audience BOOOO AGAIN. This well never get old :lol


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Turned down crowd


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

KingBear said:


> But isn't it against the law to have a wrestler fight when they are injured and risk further injury?


That is why HHH forced Seth to sign a contract saying he could not sue the company.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

That pop ........LMAO


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Here comes the crowd waker Uper. The big dog. 

Wow that reaction.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Hear the boos Vince. HEAR THE BOOS!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Uptown King said:


> He lost to the CWC Neville in a competitive matchup, I'd say he is doing just fine.


Considering he, Neville and Aries are the only CWs that are actually over, I'd say that warrants him getting a stronger push. I'm fine if he doesn't win the CW Title for a little while, but he really should at some point (or even the UK Title) since he's quite close to being a complete package.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Taker better be there tonight.


He has to show up its the go home show.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

When did Undertaker ever call himself the "big dog"? These people are crazy really


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

You can't rewrite history, Vince! We know the true story of that Rumble.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Uptown King said:


> He has to show up its the go home show.


I agree. But he didn't show up at all during the Bray Wyatt WM feud.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Here comes the boring fuck that no one cheers for.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

Turn no man gains heel already ffs


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Your top babyface.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> When did Undertaker ever call himself the "big dog"? These people are crazy really


He might have called himself the biggest dog in the yard at some point. He said some weird shit as Bikertaker.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Jay Valero said:


> Hear the boos Vince. HEAR THE BOOS!


To Vince its still a reaction so its all good.


----------



## KingBear (Jan 17, 2017)

Uptown King said:


> That is why HHH forced Seth to sign a contract saying he could not sue the company.


Wait, these contracts that they sign are actually real legit contracts? I always thought it was just for show.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

:lol I just tink the crowd loves to Boo Reigns. I don't even think they know why they do it. ITs not like Reigns is b ooked as a heel you love to hate like HHH. With Reigns its just yeah boo himm screw him, we just don't like you. He is just polarizing. Here those fucking boos!! Biggest Babbyface in the company? :lol Yeah right


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

DID YOU SEE THAT BEAUTIFUL B*TCH'S TITTIES ?!?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Chick with the nice tits wants Roman to go balls deep.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Anybody else see that ladies tits jiggling like crazy?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well now, Dunn finally put a camera in the right place for once!!

Who would have thought. (Y)


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Roman happy to see dem titties


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns trolling Philly :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

As much as I want Roman to be a heel, that little girl in the blue shirt waving at him was cute. :lol


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow this crowd is very meh.

Can't wait for next weeks Raw.

DAMN THOSE BOUNCING TITTIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eljoker (May 30, 2011)

Those puppies!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Well hello, bouncy tits! :mark:


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Whoa this is brutal.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Holy crap. Titty gifs LOVE Roman Reigns.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Brock did it Roman....settle down.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Reigns should just cut a heel promo and just turn. This would be the right time as the crowd is booing and against him. Have him shut down the crowd and beat up Taker when he appears.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Roman killing it tonight.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

HEEL Turn

Nice promo by Roman!


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow he's full on heel now.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> The purple strap does look good to me. Maybe it's because it's something completely different from the norm.


That's a good point. When every other belt looks the same, it's not hard to like the one that stands out the most.

But Purple is still the *GOAT* color.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Is that WWE282231 jumping up and down for Roman in the front row? :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Where the f*ck has that Roman been these last two years ?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns handled the Taker chants perfectly.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Terrible promo by Reigns.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

See, this is the kind of promo work Roman needs to do.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Very heelish. I like it


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Can we get another brave fan to chuck a homemade mitb briefcase at his head again


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Romans promo. So intense right here. Amazing.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is why he's their guy the crowd cares

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Come on Taker, you couldn't be bothered to show up for the final Raw before Mania???


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I need to see a gif of those titties.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I liked that promo by reigns, but why the boos sound fake?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

A video promo before wrestlemania? really Undertaker? REALLY


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Here we go... :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Roman Empire, man how lame is that shit fpalm


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

They need to stop saying "Ultimate thrill ride"


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL this is terrible


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm really gonna miss the Undertaker.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Damn, Taker looks like shit.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> When did Undertaker ever call himself the "big dog"? These people are crazy really


As the biker, he once said, "That wrestling ring is my yard and I'm the big dog that runs that yard."


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

If Taker was in pain after chokeslaming Braun last week, how the hell could he dig a 6 foot hole?


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

Buried Alive match. YES!!!!!!!!!!!!


I've been hoping for this match to happen for years. WWE will finally retire Roman Reign's played out gimmick of a character.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

If I hear the ultimate thrill ride one more time....


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn I hope Taker beat Reigns at WM33!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh, I take it back, he is there :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Holy shit that was cool.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Holy shit that POP for Taker..

HOLY... SHIT


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

You can't see me, bby gurl. My time is now, so belee dat. :reigns2

And :mase at it actually being 'Taker in those skits instead of Reigns dressed up as him. Sorta disappointed, since it would've added depth to Roman by showing that he's capable of mindgames too, but oh well.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

whoever gets the upper hand here will lose at mania


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Man the crowd is gonna be on fire for this match. More so than any match on the card


----------



## KingBear (Jan 17, 2017)

Meh Undertaker doesn't scare anyone. How is he not retired already? What is he, 78 years old? lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Rest in peace..omnomnon


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

the_game_master said:


> Buried Alive match. YES!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I've been hoping for this match to happen for years. WWE will finally retire Roman Reign's played out gimmick of a character.


You sure it's a buried alive match?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Spear him mid-sentence, dammit!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

LMAO this is so cringey :lmao


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Lame.


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

WWE took away the ring pyro Taker.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Electric atmosphere.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

The lights going out and the gong going off still gives me chills.:mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I find it a bit hypocritical people shit all over Goldberg and Lesnar, but go nuts for Taker, when they're all part timers, lol.

LOL at Roman's face though, he's like "am I supposed to be scared by that?"


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Undertaker is awesome, he used to scare me as a kid.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That last sequence was bad fucking ass.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

redban said:


> As the biker, he once said, "That wrestling ring is my yard and I'm the big dog that runs that yard."


ABA Taker taking on Reigns would of been even better imo.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

WTF


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Roman is so turning heel.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

That was terrible by undertaker's standard. terrible


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn they left Taker hanging with no lightning at first... poor dude.... I felt embarrassed for him with him just standing there with his arms stretched like a dork. Or was that supposed to be thunder only?


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Cya Reigns, you boring piece of shit...that was awesome by Taker.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Great segment from start to finish. Romans promo was great. Very heelish. And Taker was good too. He did what he needed to do.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Yeah, nothing has convinced me this will be Taker's last match. I've been hearing it's Taker's "last" Mania since 2007 and nothing has come of it. If this was Undertaker's last match, WWE would be promoting the shit out of it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

HOLY SHIT Fade to black, lmao you can't make this shit up.

WOAT.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

What the Hell was that?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

They ended it like that!? fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Not feeling this, why are they feuding, where is the heat ?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is it just me or Taker looked old and less intimidating than ever in that segment, especially in the video package?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I find it a bit hypocritical people shit all over Goldberg and Lesnar, but go nuts for Taker, when they're all part timers, lol*.
> 
> LOL at Roman's face though, he's like "am I supposed to be scared by that?"*


*

*

Badass on Roman's part.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Pretty bad segment as a whole. Roman was very heelish which may have been nice, but his execution on the mic is still terrible. No flow to his promo at all. And the Taker one was laughable - probably his worst graveyard promo ever. 

At least this poor excuse for a feud will be over at Mania. All we have to survive now is the awful match to come.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That was a really good segment. Reigns carried himself really well and the tolls before Taker showed up and also when he disappeared were gave things the atmosphere it needed.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Come on Taker, you couldn't be bothered to show up for the final Raw before Mania???


Shame that Raw can´t lay into part timers like Miz can on Cena. I´d laugh so hard, if Reigns said: Your yard? You can´t get out of your own backyard without a walking assistance, you walking hip replacement. You gonna use a segway to get to the ring at Mania. Hey HHH, why doesn´t Undertaker have to sign a no liability clause like Rollins. He walks just like him.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> That was terrible by undertaker's standard. terrible


 Stood there waiting for someone to dim the lights for what felt like an age :lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> Roman Empire, man how lame is that shit fpalm


Yeah i have to concur it's highly corny and that's my guy


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Imagine being Roman Reigns, and being scared of Mr. Wizard and his friends in the production booth.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I find it a bit hypocritical people shit all over Goldberg and Lesnar, but go nuts for Taker, when they're all part timers, lol.
> 
> LOL at Roman's face though, he's like "am I supposed to be scared by that?"


Undertaker paid his dues twice over, so people give him a pass. He was one of the most hardworking and easily the loyalist wrestler of all time.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Uptown King said:


> To Vince its still a reaction so its all good.


Vinny is a control freak that gets pissed off when he sneezes. If you think he's not mad that his handpicked babyface gets booed out of the building on the regular you're delusional.


----------



## TheLapsedFan (Jan 13, 2017)

The Power that Be said:


> Not feeling this, why are they feuding, where is the heat ?


When Roman goes over at WM.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

was there supposed to be lightning or something? undertaker rose his hands up and all i heard were some mild thunder effects. ROFL.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Pretty cool actually. Undertaker is probably the only man who can get away with that sort of cryptic segment nowadays.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

They couldn't make those lights go out faster?


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> whoever gets the upper hand here will lose at mania


Reigns time is up. He's been coming out to that broken up Shield theme for 3 whole years since the group split. 

Shouting nursery rhymes "Believe that", and catching boos and beatdowns left and right. 

I'm so glad WWE finally getting it right when it comes to how to end Roman Reigns' character. 





Also, don't be surprised if Finn Balor makes a surprise apperance at Mania to F' Seth Rollins up in his match against HHH.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> If Taker was in pain after chokeslaming Braun last week, how the hell could he dig a 6 foot hole?


The Deadman has heart


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I still wish Taker would go out as his ABA version. I know the dead man one is iconic but ABA was a good version of Taker's too outside his phenom incarnations. He cut solid promos too as the ABA version, so imagine him as that going up against Reigns. We could of had a intense exchange of promos between the two and the match to be a brawl type.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> That was a really good segment. Reigns carried himself really well and the tolls before Taker showed up and also when he disappeared were gave things the atmosphere it needed.


Pretty much the only go home show worthy segment of the entire show.


----------



## Supah Sheg (Jan 30, 2017)

If this was 1994 when this promo happened, I still wouldn't be entertained. -_-


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846543578088194048


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I don't even know who Al Roker is, and I don't see the point of having him as a guest ring announcer, lol.


"Famous" weatherman/tv personality here in the US. I put famous in quotes because I never thought anyone gave a damn about the weather people...except the hot ones located in Brazil and Spain.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> He also has that MASSIVE package as well.


Must turn Thea into a human lollipop


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Pretty much the only go home show worthy segment of the entire show.


 HHH-Rollins shit all over it...


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I am sorry but Roman does nothing for me in promos. I don't wven know if I am susposed to eb rooting for the guy or hating him. Is he a babyface or a heel? His promo was very heelish. But clearly Taker is the face going into this match. great stuff by taker. Ripped off Wyatt a bit :lol. But good build up.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Roman's not turning heel guys. We went through this for over a decade with Cena. Let's not do it again.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Anyone who thought that segment was bad needs to get their head checked.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

God Movement said:


> Pretty much the only go home show worthy segment of the entire show.


I think Rollins/Triple H segment was great as well. Rollins and Reigns' segment was very much what I was looking for so I am pleaed.


----------



## Barty (Nov 16, 2006)

Anybody hear Graves do the network pitch during commercial & Cole say something like "Ok Corey, and I'l do this here" before it cut out? LOL


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

the_game_master said:


> Reigns time is up. He's been coming out to that broken up Shield theme for 3 whole years since the group split.
> 
> Shouting nursery rhymes "Believe that", and catching boos and beatdowns left and right.
> 
> ...


This is just the beginning for Reigns. He will go over Taker at WM and eventually become UC..


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Is it me getting old or those lights and 'magic' segments overall are cringy as fuck? Holly fuck i can only thank to god that my roomies doesnt know what i am watching


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

HerNotThem said:


> Yeah, nothing has convinced me this will be Taker's last match. I've been hearing it's Taker's "last" Mania since 2007 and nothing has come of it. If this was Undertaker's last match, WWE would be promoting the shit out of it.


I feel like Taker is going to retire by accident, he's going to go to suit up for Mania and just be unable to

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This feud has been super lame.

I think Cena-Taker will happen next year, surely Taker doesn't go out like this.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

This mania is going to suck so bad and seriously the sooner Vince dues the better


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:eyeroll :eyeroll :eyeroll :eyeroll :eyeroll


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Roman is so turning heel.


That would be best for business, which is probably why it wont happen. We've had over a decade of wanting Cena to turn heel but it never happened. I think they'll keep him the way he is. They're not turning him heel anytime soon i don't think.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> Anyone who thought that segment was bad needs to get their head checked.


You're talking about WF :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Byron Saxton is an ass.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

It just came to my attention, I would rather see Alex Wright dance on a loop than see these two in the ring..

Das Wunderkind!

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

That Reigns/Taker segment was pretty cool. Reigns will carry Taker to a classic, tun heel, and ya would love him. 

He's the next Rock as a heel.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

They should have been doing these kind of promos weeks ago. Why is Undertaker randomly playing mind games on the last show before mania? I can't even remember why he's that angry at roman.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

:lol more people are loving the Reigns Taker segment than hating it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sign, Enzo/Cass segment...time for a break.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Marky, we need your gifs asap


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

IT'S SILVER !


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

TheatricalEssence said:


> Pretty cool actually. Undertaker is probably the only man who can get away with that sort of cryptic segment nowadays.


Umm Bray Wyat...


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

One Winged Angel said:


> HHH-Rollins shit all over it...


Felt like I saw that very same segment...last Monday night.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cass really dropped the Iverson line:sodone :ai


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

HerNotThem said:


> Yeah, nothing has convinced me this will be Taker's last match. I've been hearing it's Taker's "last" Mania since 2007 and nothing has come of it. If this was Undertaker's last match, WWE would be promoting the shit out of it.


100% Agree. Win, lose, or draw, this ain't gonna be Taker's last match. It can't be.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

More proof that WWE is 14 years behind the times...........


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

The infamous practice line was properly used and good by Big Cass, was funny.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Respect for the Answer reference


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

What a pair of cheap pops.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> This feud has been super lame.
> 
> I think Cena-Taker will happen next year, surely Taker doesn't go out like this.


Or he does and some are just going to have to accept it.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> Anyone who thought that segment was bad needs to get their head checked.


Sorry but your opinion is highly invalid


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:Out


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Xenoblade said:


> was there supposed to be lightning or something? undertaker rose his hands up and all i heard were some mild thunder effects. ROFL.


The lightening guy is getting fired just like the guy who caught him on fire lol

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Marky, we need your gifs asap


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DAT LADDER


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Sick slide from Gallows. Someone make a gif of that.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Yep, ladder match.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I enjoyed the Roman vs Undertaker segment but they could have ended it better. Why would they end it by going to commercial?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

The Power that Be said:


> More proof that WWE is 14 years behind the times...........


15 but it was properly used and actually funny.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Muhfuggin MACHINE GUN :mark: :mark :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Triple threat, ladder match? I'm all up for that


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Your bald heads about to get burnt....because it's always sunny in Philadelphia!

Hahahahhaha :mark:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> You're talking about WF :lol


:lol true true


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So they are ending RAW with a Lesnar/Goldberg brawl I imagine.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Enzo and Cass woke the crowd up :lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Rollins/HHH as a whole was fine. Weak, boring HHH promo with a good Rollins promo and a good little brawl between the two of them.

Taker/Roman had nothing on that. Was simply terrible. Wouldn't surprise me if Goldberg/Lesnar ends up better than it. 

WOAT Go-home show for Raw probably.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Fuck it's a ladder match lol. ECW chants for a fucking chair to the back of oh Philly 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Thank you, Gallows and Anderson, for interrupting that garbage.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

ECW CHANT IN 2017 , TAKE ME BEHIND THE BARN AND PUT A SLUG IN ME


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

at the "Oh, Ennnzooo Amoooreee!" chants and :mark: at Enzo referencing the Prince episode of Charlie Murphy's True Hollywood Stories by calling himself and Cass habitual line steppers. 

Team SAWFT better become the champs at 'Mania. Both guys are too over and too fun to have still not held gold by now.


----------



## Piper's Pit (May 1, 2016)

Roxinius said:


> This mania is going to suck so bad and seriously the sooner Vince dues the better


Yes, Stephanie and Triple H are going to save us all.

The product will get worse once Vince is gone.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Im happy this will be a ladder match. Ladder matches at WM are great to see live.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Why does Gallows use Zigglers title entrance? It looks weird af on him.

Also a ladder match with these three teams at Mania? Could they have picked three worse teams for that style of match...


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Enzo getting torched! :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I feel like the Hardy Boyz will come back either during or after the triple threat tag match.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Loved that shot on Enzo with the ladder!
:bow


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> So they are ending RAW with a Lesnar/Goldberg brawl I imagine.


tbh I bet they're afraid Goldberg would tear something if he had a brawl. I think it'll be Spear-Jackhammer and Goldberg stands tall and makes a statement and all that jazz.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Taker still digging graves and appearing in the ring with the hocus pocus crap like it's 1995. All of that just for him to say "it's my yard. RIP."

.....Like....really? What an odd build that entire feud was.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Bullet Club has looked badass tonight. They need to be booked like this on a weekly basis.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Lol.

It’s like Vince was going over the card and said “damn it, we don’t have our traditional shoehorned ladder match, send me The Club!”


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

Uptown King said:


> This is just the beginning for Reigns. He will go over Taker at WM and eventually become UC..


It's the end. 

He might become UC in the future, but not as this Shield Roman Reigns character, but that's down the road. 

For now, You're witnessing the end of a character very few cared about.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Not watching. Anything worthwhile?


----------



## KingBear (Jan 17, 2017)

If Braun wants competition, why hasn't he fought Lesnar yet?

This is a match people would want to see.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Is it just me or Taker looked old and less intimidating than ever in that segment, especially in the video package?


Let alone looking old, I felt his voice sounded old and weak.

No matter what happens on Sunday, I hope it is his last match. He's rapidly becoming a joke.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SureUmm said:


> tbh I bet they're afraid Goldberg would tear something if he had a brawl. I think it'll be Spear-Jackhammer and Goldberg stands tall and makes a statement and all that jazz.


Yeah they could end up going that route instead.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Pronounced An-juh-loo


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

wkc_23 said:


> I feel like the Hardy Boyz will come back either during or after the triple threat tag match.


 and leave all three teams broken you dare say? I mean the ladder was their signature


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah, we all know Stone Cold was KO's hero.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I've watched every last Raw before Mania for the last 20 years and I've never felt less excited for a Wrestlemania.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Forgot we get Sami vs Kev #10028362882872626272727

Only the wwe can make me hate watching these two wrestle.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> When did Undertaker ever call himself the "big dog"? These people are crazy really


I do remember once where Undertaker said "You're in my yard, and I'm the big dog who run that yard" or something like that, during his ABA days.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

That shirt KO is wearing made me laugh out loud and gave me an erection at the same time.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Piper's Pit said:


> Yes, Stephanie and Triple H are going to save us all.
> 
> The product will get worse once Vince is gone.


Why do you assume it would get worse? HHH and Stephanie would be more willing to take risks than Vince.

The whole women's wrestling revolution is thanks to HHH and Stephanie.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Is KO drunk?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

That beard...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm not a moron, fuck you KO


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This show needs more Jericho.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Let's Go Owens! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Let's Go Owens! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Let's Go Owens! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Let's Go Owens! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Let's Go Owens! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Let's Go Owens! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> So they are ending RAW with a Lesnar/Goldberg brawl I imagine.


Belt tug of war


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Taker still digging graves and appearing in the ring with the hocus pocus crap like it's 1995. All of that just for him to say "it's my yard. RIP."
> 
> .....Like....really? What an odd build that entire feud was.


Its why I think he should go out with his ABA version instead as the dead man character is cartoonish, goofy and out dated at this point. Or just combine the biker and dead man gimmick into one and have him not be a supernatural force but more of a modern cowboy. He can keep the hat and trench coat but have the ABA gear too and him riding a motorcycle to the ring.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


> and leave all three teams broken you dare say? I mean the ladder was their signature


Tell me you would not pop for that :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

At least Owens is aware how stupid that tag line is. "Ultimate Thrill Ride"


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yes! I might get to see a live ladder match this Sunday :woo

Cesaro and Sheamus selling their recent beating from the Club by wearing tape :banderas


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn Charley getting a lot of tit time tonight.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That was a rough promo from KO, seemed off.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rest of this show is filler-city.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh cool another look at the Rollins/Triple H match, should be a nice video package.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> This show needs more Jericho.


You will get that during the Sami/KO match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Damn get the big ass scar drive home this kid is sick huh WWE, shit I can kind of see why people get annoyed with the charity stuff now lol

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

I actually enjoyed raw alot tonight


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I drink and I know things said:


> That shirt KO is wearing made me laugh out loud and gave me an erection at the same time.


I, too, was conceived during the Uncle Elmer vs. Adrian Adonis match at Mania II.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They keep advertising the live show in September that's happening down here, but I can't go to it so the ad is annoying me :lol And the ad says "the only New Zealand show in 2017", and I'm just like "rub it in why don't you" lol. Fuck you WWE, lol.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This doesn't feel like a go home show for Mania


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> I'm really gonna miss the Undertaker.


:batista3


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

So it's the go home show and no retirement stipulation has been added? I'm the biggest Taker fan but come on, hang up them boots now.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Tony220jdm said:


> I actually enjoyed raw alot tonight


Me too. Def not as bad as some are making it out to be.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The top SD feud is AJ vs Shane *McMahon* :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Jericho interference in 3...2..1


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

EMGESP said:


> Why do you assume it would get worse? HHH and Stephanie would be more willing to take risks than Vince.


You mean the two people who refused to get themselves buried, cussed out or humiliated. Vince was always willing to play the underdog and put his wrestlers over him. 
Stephanie McMahon and Triple H, especially Stephanie NEVER done this.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Just got the message that the Seth vs Trips match is official. Did the thread with that guy saying the match wouldn't happen get closed?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

SureUmm said:


> I, too, was conceived during the Uncle Elmer vs. Adrian Adonis match at Mania II.


I remember the video store by my grandparents house had that tape and I hated that match and hated Adonis because I thought he was half woman. This was due to his outfits and his ample breasts.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> They keep advertising the live show in September that's happening down here, but I can't go to it so the ad is annoying me :lol And the ad says "the only New Zealand show in 2017", and I'm just like "rub it in why don't you" lol. Fuck you WWE, lol.


"Rub it in maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!! :jericho2 

:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can't wait to hear Angles theme again :banderas


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

YOU SUCK CHANTS!!


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Well the crowd still remembers how to chant with his theme.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More recaps.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

They better not have Angle come out to THAT version of his song when he returns. Do much DANANANANAN at the start.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Piper's Pit said:


> Yes, Stephanie and Triple H are going to save us all.
> 
> The product will get worse once Vince is gone.


It makes me sad that somebody would wish death on Vince. It's a tv show your are not supposed to take it so seriously.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

BTNH said:


> So it's the go home show and no retirement stipulation has been added? I'm the biggest Taker fan but come on, hang up them boots now.


Saving Taker for one more WM next year I suppose against Cena possibly.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

DammitC said:


> Yes! I might get to see a live ladder match this Sunday :woo
> 
> Cesaro and Sheamus selling their recent beating from the Club by wearing tape :banderas


ROH is putting on a Bucks vs Hardyz Ladder Match on Saturday Night

Wrestling Revolver is promoting an AR Fox 10 man Ladder match Saturday at Noon.

Plenty of live Ladder matches going around WM weekend.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

A recap from earlier in the night :lol


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> I'm not a moron, fuck you KO


Nothing personal, but if you're watching Raw, there is a strong chance you are, indeed, a moron.

Honestly, it's just a mindless habit for most people at this point. Raw is at 8 PM on Monday.... I... must... watch.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goddamn, how many times are they gonna recap the Rollins/Trips segment? :eyeroll


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BTNH said:


> So it's the go home show and no retirement stipulation has been added? I'm the biggest Taker fan but come on, hang up them boots now.


Here's an approximation of what 'Taker vs. Roman will feel like:










Undi really should've rode off into the sunset after losing to Brock.


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> :batista3


Undertaker 2 is coming. 

....









....



we have to bury alive his current lame character first.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Video package :mark:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Imagine next week, "You suck." :mark:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pony tail and suit HHH looked trashy looking back

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

the_game_master said:


> You mean the two people who refused to get themselves buried, cussed out or humiliated. Vince was always willing to play the underdog and put his wrestlers over him.
> Stephanie McMahon and Triple H, especially Stephanie NEVER done this.


Regardless, I guarantee Triple H has better ideas than Vince. I mean, what was the last good idea Vince has had? He's literally the most overrated wrestling "mind" that I can think of.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Bliss in that SD Live Promo :mark:

I think Wyatt and ORton should be the top SD Live feud going into Mania. Seeing it is for the WWE title. IS that just me. Must be me..


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

At least there's a decent chance that dyslexic poodle seriously injures himself in a ladder match.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I think Hunter is physically incapable of being anything but angry! :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Takeover segment.

:banderas


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is fucking incredible... go over time every week just so they can put on all these recaps, promos and ads fpalm


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

RAW is video packages


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Great promo package


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

This is a good video package.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I miss HHH's long hair.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

I like how Triple H has a grey beard all throughout the year but it's magically brown during Wrestle mania season. Who's he fooling?


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Amazing video for a match I have no interest in. :jjones


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Awesome video package!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Great package, the pics with him in the shadows with the crown is hard. So are the throne moments

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Why can't they just play this before their WM match?

Why do you need to play it on Raw and here? Screams filler fpalm


----------



## Piper's Pit (May 1, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> It makes me sad that somebody would wish death on Vince. It's a tv show your are not supposed to take it so seriously.


Yes. If you would like to see someone die just so your favorite television show will improve then I would suggest you need to seriously reexamine your priorities in life.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Video package is hype :mark:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Metallica music! Awesome.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I miss HHH's long hair.


His hair now is better for his corporate guy image.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good video package. The song fits well, too.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Promo hyped me for their match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Shao Kahn HHH this Sunday I'm good with that

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That was a great promo video.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was an awesome video package, better than anything they've done tonight


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Unpopular opinion... I think this WM will be a very good show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The song in that video package should've been the official song for WM. Not the garbage that it actually is.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

How much is Beer at WM?

I'm going to need a lot of it.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Dam, John Cena deserves better than this


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Why the dumb pop music for the Women's Championship match card?

EDIT: Forget it. They're using it for other matches too.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

people complaining are just complaining for the sake of complaining. Grow up


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow, this preview of the matches has been going on for a while :lol

So many damn matches for WM..

I don't think there will even be a SD tag title match, there's way too many matches on the card already.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

the_game_master said:


> You mean the two people who refused to get themselves buried, cussed out or humiliated. Vince was always willing to play the underdog and put his wrestlers over him.
> Stephanie McMahon and Triple H, especially Stephanie NEVER done this.


Stephanie used to get ate alive every week in the attitude era fuck are you talking about. Being called a slutty bitch was a biweekly occurrence. If they could call women bitches and whores trust they'd go there more. 



Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

chargebeam said:


> Why the dumb pop music for the Women's Championship match card?


Yeah they should have stuck to the Metallica song.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I like it when they run down the card like this. Only one preshow match though? :lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I have no interest in Reigns/Taker. Taker/Cena and Reigns/Joe would have been so much more intriguing


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

That video package was fire! :Cocky

Not been a bad RAW at all really.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Seriously there's not many stipulations this year...lame


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Unpopular opinion... I think this WM will be a very good show.


Some great single matches to look forward too.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

It really is a strong wm card this year.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> That Reigns/Taker segment was pretty cool. Reigns will carry Taker to a classic, tun heel, and ya would love him.
> 
> He's the next Rock as a heel.


I hope so.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Jesus. All of these matches. :lol


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

WAIT

The Undertake was the ONLY DEAD MAN not some Clifford the Big Red Dog rip off that honor belongs to Regins and Regins ONLY. RAW so far........


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Piper's Pit said:


> Yes. If you would like to see someone die just so your favorite television show will improve then I would suggest you need to seriously reexamine your priorities in life.


That's what I was thinking as well. If it wasn't for Vince the WWE wouldn't be were it is today.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Holy shit. How many matches are there this Sunday?!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Time to see Zayn retired!!

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

There will be some fuckery in the match, Joe will try to interfere and Jericho will make the save.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

the_game_master said:


> You mean the two people who refused to get themselves buried, cussed out or humiliated. Vince was always willing to play the underdog and put his wrestlers over him.
> Stephanie McMahon and Triple H, especially Stephanie NEVER done this.



The reason wrestling kinda sucks right now has nothing to do with HHH and Stephanie not allowing people to bury them.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah they should have stuck to the Metallica song.


That song is the shits too


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I get the feeling Jericho and KO will open the show.


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

That "Top guy" mugshot sign wtf hahahaha


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> Why can't they just play this before their WM match?
> 
> Why do you need to play it on Raw and here? Screams filler fpalm


Hell yeah one of the things that made Austin vs Rock at 17 so great was the prematch promo package. It got you so hyped for the match. I feel my hype just got brought up for nothing lol


Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Zayn vs Owens for the millionth time fpalm


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

The_It_Factor said:


> Regardless, I guarantee Triple H has better ideas than Vince. I mean, what was the last good idea Vince has had? *He's literally the most overrated wrestling "mind" that I can think of.*


You do know why that is right?


That's like saying Bill Gates is the most overrated figure in PCs


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Some great single matches to look forward too.


Yup. A lot of people aren't really giving it a chance. I think it'll prove them wrong.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Oh yeah, where's jigglin' titty woman gif?

I MISSED IT ON TV!*


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Uptown King said:


> His hair now is better for his corporate guy image.


I think he said it was easier to manage as well. I still miss it though lol!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> Seriously there's not many stipulations this year...lame


They should just make Ambrose Corbin a street fight and they have to add something to Aj/Shane that as a regular match would be awful


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

One Winged Angel said:


> Wow, this preview of the matches has been going on for a while :lol
> 
> So many damn matches for WM..
> 
> I don't think there will even be a SD tag title match, there's way too many matches on the card already.


Mania is going to last for approximately 83 hours this year.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> I get the feeling Jericho and KO will open the show.


Probably Ambrose and Corbin will, if not the tag titles match


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think at least one stip will be added to a match on SD, they still have time to change it up.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Raw commentary pretty much said AJ needed a match so they gave him Shane :lol

Match is irrelvant and does nothing for AJ, it's all about Shane when it should be about AJ.

Hell, the high spot will be reserved for Shane too when AJ is capable of delivering something far superior.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> I hope so.


Sorry he i sot the next Rock in any form. Simply put his mic skills are no where near strong enough to delve rheel. He is not Rocks level talent wise. People act like oh turn him heel all good. And I agree to some extent. But a great heel needs great mic skills. Like HHH. Roman just doesent have great mic skills. He has improoved. But that is ntohing,


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

EMGESP said:


> The reason wrestling kinda sucks right now has nothing to do with HHH and Stephanie not allowing people to bury them.


I don't think wrestling really sucks right now. It's a lot better now than when it was being dominated by vanilla midgets of early 2010s. 

But right now RAW is a disaster compared to Smackdown. Get rid of Stephanie and cut RAW to two hours.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Roxinius said:


> They should just make Ambrose Corbin



Lack of hair vs lack of hair match!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> It really is a strong wm card this year.


Yeah that's why I think it's weird folk are so unexcited. It's so stacked Cena couldn't get a singles match. So stacked none of the Shield guys are fighting for the top titles and it doesn't feel wrong in the slightest.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Haven't heard about King Mo or Rampage in like 5 years (I don't watch mma or spike). Jut saying, thought they retired. I hear about other people.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Marine 5 commercial.

:heyman6


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

You know, with that crew, I really do want to see Marine 5! Maybe I'm crazy, but hell why not?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Just got back from work.

Wrestlemania's on Sunday.....I KNOW the main event can't seriously be Zayn vs Owens.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Stephanie used to get ate alive every week in the attitude era fuck are you talking about. Being called a slutty bitch was a biweekly occurrence. If they could call women bitches and whores trust they'd go there more.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Yep, totally never buried.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No DQ to allow for the incoming fuckery.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah that's why *I think it's weird folk are so unexcited*. It's so stacked Cena couldn't get a singles match. So stacked none of the Shield guys are fighting for the top titles and it doesn't feel wrong in the slightest.


Gotta keep that gimmick of "shitting on everything wwe does cause they are not getting their way" up. Thats why some are unexcited.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Marine 5 commercial.
> 
> :heyman6


The first one sucked with John :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah that's why I think it's weird folk are so unexcited. It's so stacked Cena couldn't get a singles match. So stacked none of the Shield guys are fighting for the top titles and it doesn't feel wrong in the slightest.


Because they don't know how to build anymore, because we're seeing this match.. again.. main eventing the go home show!!! The "musical" acts, and I use the term loosely, are shit. And as odd as it may sound.. it may just be too long 10+ hours of programming in one day is a little much.


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> *Stephanie used to *get ate alive every week in the attitude era fuck are you talking about. Being called a slutty bitch was a biweekly occurrence. If they could call women bitches and whores trust they'd go there more.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


My point.

Clearly you don't think this is the Attitude Era and that what happened 18 years ago applies today. If it did we wouldnt' be having this discussion of how HHH & Stephanie don't burry wrestlers.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sami should be more pragmatic with that dive, it is like he does it in every match and you can always see him in pain after he does it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

KO using shirts as weapons ??


EMGESP said:


> Yep, totally never buried.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77QPVNRuNmE


Not to mention how Jericho treated her, she was a lightening rod for Jericho jokes, he didn't even have to be feuding with HHH to bust her balls

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> Zayn vs Owens for the millionth time fpalm


I like Zayn and Owens but I think they should wait on them feuding or fighting for a while, they should go onto different brands so that way they can't feud for a while.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

One Winged Angel said:


> I get the feeling Jericho and KO will open the show.


It needs to. They need a great match to start it off 

.... 


Mordecay said:


> Probably Ambrose and Corbin will, if not the tag titles match


Unless they make tag match a ladder match and start it off with that. Corbin/Ambrose shouldn't even be on show. 






wwe9391 said:


> It really is a strong wm card this year.


It is, and the build more good than it is bad, just feel the actual show will flop. a lot of these guys can't go in ring like they used to. And some people like Ambrose, Corbin, Nia Jax andEnzo/Cass are just bad.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Great match so far, Jericho will probably help Zayn.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

One Winged Angel said:


> Great match so far, Jericho will probably help Zayn.


I think Joe tries to help Owens but Jericho makes the save.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

When the porn plot is actually really good.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I think Joe tries to help Owens but Jericho makes the save.


I agree.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Any day now Y2J....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice spot.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> When the porn plot is actually really good.


HHH was such a boss doing that.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> They keep advertising the live show in September that's happening down here, but I can't go to it so the ad is annoying me :lol And the ad says "the only New Zealand show in 2017", and I'm just like "rub it in why don't you" lol. Fuck you WWE, lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A geek Mets fan sitting in the front row.

:mj4


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> Any day now Y2J....


Be patient, give it some time.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> When the porn plot is actually really good.


"Oh snap, her son disappeared after the convenient store burned down?"


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

While it isn't quite their masterpiece from Final Battle 2010, this has been been pretty good!


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Another Owens vs Zayne match. Zzzzz Sorry, hard to feel excited after seeing their 100th match together.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

All these spots man...somebody gon get they wig split.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> A geek Mets fan sitting in the front row.
> 
> :mj4


That same mets fan goes to a lot of these shows.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

One Winged Angel said:


> The top SD feud is AJ vs Shane *McMahon* :lol


:fuckthis


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Sami stole that dive-thru ddt from a famous luchador!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

That exploder into the turnbuckle seems too dangerous for a move that doesn't amount to much in the course of the match.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

This should've been a Mania match tbh.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

the_game_master said:


> My point.


She still gets hers occasionally​ now, but they're not going to have the males fuck her up and she rarely works females. But to me I still argue her comeuppances being few and far between keeps her heat up. But 


Hawkke said:


> Because they don't know how to build anymore, because we're seeing this match.. again.. The "musical" acts, and I use the term loosely, are shit. And as odd as it may sound.. it may just be too long 10+ hours of programming in one day is a little much.


I mean seriously this match again sucks no argument. But as far as the big matches I don't think

Bray vs Orton (and I initially hated this)
Brock vs Goldberg
KO vs Jericho
HHH vs Rollins
Reigns vs Taker 
Even Ambrose vs Corbin has been built fine.

are being built bad at all. Even Shane vs AJ which I think isn't the best use of Styles was built fine for the situation.

I think the tag matches and women's division have been built like shit and the Andre Battle Royale was as thrown together as ever. But I think they built the marquee matches well. Most have been brewing for a long time and have to me a proper build towards Sunday.

What was your problem with the build up? Anything in particular?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can this show please end? I wanna go to bed.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Called it.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

JeriGOAT :sodone

Jericho is the most over star on the show bar none :sodone


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Jericho!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Jericho has gotten the pop of the night every Raw of 2017.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Joey Samoey and Jeri-NO.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KO loses. Wow.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> Raw commentary pretty much said AJ needed a match so they gave him Shane :lol
> 
> Match is irrelvant and does nothing for AJ, it's all about Shane when it should be about AJ.
> 
> Hell, the high spot will be reserved for Shane too when AJ is capable of delivering something far superior.


I literally hate everything about WWE because of this f*cking shit.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Solid match. Great pop for Jericho


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The ref almost pulling a muscle waving his arm for the bell. :lol


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

To the fan who's shocked the blue thunder bomb didn't get the pin: how's your first wrestling show???


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! I was ready to see that schmuck gone!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

7 mins left hmm.. how will this end...


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

KO screaming "You're still alive? Get out of my life!" had me :lol

AND NOW SAMOA JOE!:mark:


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

DRINK IT IN MAN


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

It's a shame that the character direction takes away from just how good Zayn is between the ropes.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

DO IT. PUT HIM ON THE LIST.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Go Sami! I know it's only the ARMBAR, but I still popped when he won.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

SureUmm said:


> That exploder into the turnbuckle seems too dangerous for a move that doesn't amount to much in the course of the match.


Should be a finisher, a setup for a sub finisher, or a halt to the match due to injury.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Finally Y2J put KO on the list :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dat list.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Love y2j


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jericho OUT, Balor IN after WM.

Good luck Raw :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Jericho is my face of the company, PUSH HIM MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN !


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Why should it be about AJ. He has title wins. Give it a rest. People prob be talking about Shane AJ One of the matches of mania. I am sure Styles well get proper feuds after mania.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how the crowd popped for Chris clicking his pen :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Wait.... a Lesnar/Goldberg segment... I didn't know about this!

SWEEEEEEEEEET!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goldberg bout to get them booooooooooooos


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Took him forever to say that. Christ.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lesnar/Golberg better come out breathing fire through their mouths at the least. Damn feud has been going on since October and it has been a big turd.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Owens finally made the list :lol yes yes


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> Jericho OUT, Balor IN after WM.
> 
> Good luck Raw :lmao


Geez, what a drop off.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

God, don't give a shit if it's for the US Title, Jericho and Owens deserve to be the Main Event at Wrestlemania. Every fucking week they steal the show with their segments. Best segment of the night tonight, easily. Gonna miss this fued when if it's over after Wrestlemania.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

They waited 1 week too long to have Jericho put KO on the list. The pop last week would've melted the arena.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> 7 mins left hmm.. how will this end...


TUG O WAR!

TUG O WAR! 

TUG O WAR!


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> Lesnar/Golberg better come out breathing fire through their mouths at the least. Damn feud has been going on since October and it has been a big turd.


You mean you're not excited for a 5 minute match between a guy that does nothing but spam german suplexes and another guy who is too brittle to take a german suplex?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Can't wait for this


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

It will be yet another Paul Heyman promo now...right? Meh.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

It's time!

:brock 

:goldberg2

:woo
:mark:
:bow


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

BORK! :brock :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The GOAT!!! :mark:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Beast is Here :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I really wish someone would make JoJo-inspired art of Jericho that features The List being his Stand. :chlol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Come on Paul...say something stupid.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

They've underutilized Brock, he's capable of doing so much more instead they have stand around looking like a idiot 99% of the time.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

I wouldn't mind seeing Brock as Universal champ for 1000 days. :draper2


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They got the explosions going for Lesnar's ring hop. Things are about to get real.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They better brawl. It better not be the same usual Heyman blathering while Brock bounces around.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Can we just get one week without Paul Heyman for fuck sakes...let Lesnar go out by himself for once


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

This crowd gonna destroy Goldberg.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another promo.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I wouldent mind seeing Brock champ for 1000 days, give that belt some cred.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Seriously can't listen to heyman anymore


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Are those Goldberg chants piped in? Randomly started.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I get why Lesnar almost never talks, but he should say something this time, to make this feel important


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I don't get why people are complaining about Wrestlemania being 7 hours, you are getting you money's worth, it's the biggest pay-per-view of the year, it's a one time a year thing and it's supposed to be special. You don't have to watch the pre-show either so it would end up being like 5 hours. It's supposed to be fun and exciting but most people are complaining. 7 hours of great wrestling, I'm excited and I wish you guys could be to. I'm sorry for the mini-rant thing but I feel like people on here constantly complain without giving things a chance to happen. 

Wrestling is supposed to be fun and exciting not negative and sad. If you guys hate WWE so much why do you continue to watch every single week? I come on here to talk to people that enjoy wrestling not complain constantly. I'm sorry if this comes across as mean or rude because that is not my intention, I just wish people would have more fun on here wrestling isn't supposed to be so serious.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Philly can't make up their minds. First Goldberg chants, now Suplex City chants?


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

Would be cool if Stone Cold could make an appearance for the Brock vs Goldberg 2 match.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Told ya Philly would take a dump on Goldberg.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Another promo.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Heyman was probably sweating bullets thinking that there wouldn't be Goldberg chants.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

I've heard Deuce and Domino get bigger pops than that pop Brock just got...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG, it's the same chants every time..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The crowd doesn't want a long winded promo, break some shit up already.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

:lol Brock


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*SUPLEX CITY BITCH!*


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Can we just get one week without Paul Heyman for fuck sakes...let Lesnar go out by himself for once


Brock charges extra for that.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I haven't seen Brock this invested in a match in vs Roman at WM31


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I always like Brock's shit eating grins.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Can this show please end? I wanna go to bed.


I need sleep (and more food) because of this damn headache.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:lmao Heyman :lmao


----------



## Rb27332 (Jan 30, 2017)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I don't get why people are complaining about Wrestlemania being 7 hours, you are getting you money's worth, it's the biggest pay-per-view of the year, it's a one time a year thing and it's supposed to be special. You don't have to watch the pre-show either so it would end up being like 5 hours. It's supposed to be fun and exciting but most people are complaining. 7 hours of great wrestling, I'm excited and I wish you guys could be to. I'm sorry for the mini-rant thing but I feel like people on here constantly complain without giving things a chance to happen.
> 
> Wrestling is supposed to be fun and exciting not negative and sad. If you guys hate WWE so much why do you continue to watch every single week? I come on here to talk to people that enjoy wrestling not complain constantly. I'm sorry if this comes across as mean or rude because that is not my intention, I just wish people would have more fun on here wrestling isn't supposed to be so serious.


this


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

"Lusts over that title?"

Please, don't pull a Brad Maddox.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Even though the match sucked, the build-up of Ambrose vs Lesnar was so much better than this.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Sting mention :banderas


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Don't call out Sting like that mofo!!!!

Sting is G.O.A.T!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Because Sting was actually booked to wrestle a lengthy match :lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I never want to hear another Paul Heyman promo...at least in this Advocate role.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Heyman: Boo! I beat you too it! :lol

Shitting on WWE's predictable crowd. They then start chanting CM Punk.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> I haven't seen Brock this invested in a match in vs Roman at WM31


 That's great that you've been able to pick that up from Broid standing in the ring, looking like an idiot as Heyman cuts a promo for him.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

I have that funny feeling the Wrestlemania crowd is going to treat this match like they did to the same match at WM XX.


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

this promo is boring af


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

zzzzzzz...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Heyman: Allow me to elucidate...
My Mum: You've elucidated enough already, shut up :lol


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Man what a life. Get paid millions to jump up and down


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

boring promo.... again.. hurry up.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

WTF is this promo lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I'm so bored, Heyman is very tiring now...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Heyman :Rollins :Rollins :Rollins


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

We don't care, Paul.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Jesus Christ. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Finally.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> That's great that you've been able to pick that up from Broid standing in the ring, looking like an idiot as Heyman cuts a promo for him.


He was really invested in that tug-of-war he and Reigns had :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Jericho outpopping both Bork & Bill :ha


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Heyman is losing it y'all.....sad.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Goldberg comes out for a few seconds pro and there's your Main event.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

This is really happenening, I thought this was a sick dream but i can't believe it 



DID WWE NOT LEARN THEIR LESSON AT WRESTLEMANIA 20??????????


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Holy shit its 2004. Friends just ended. ITs Brock v Goldberg, I am so hyped! Wait...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Was Paul E talking Yiddish during the ending part of that promo? :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Did ya'll see that sign "I will delete Matt Hardy" ? 

LMFAO!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Please don't talk Goldberg


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Man Brock is so into this feud. Just by body language alone you can tell.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Rb27332 said:


> this


Thanks! :grin2:


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

SavoySuit said:


> I have that funny feeling the Wrestlemania crowd is going to treat this match like they did to the same match at WM XX.


Yeah. The fans barely got a Goldberg chant going, because they felt like it was required. Nobody gave a fuck. The dream is they put Goldberg/Lesnar right after Styles loses or Reigns wins, so the crowd will be in a extra great mood ....0


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Heyman outed Goldberg as Jewish, TOTAL BURIAL


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Goldberg gets it, enough fucking talking lol.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Am I back in middle school? When did it go back to 2004?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Goldberg did one spear hes gassed better end the show now


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Broid selling the hell out of that shit spear.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Goldberg destroying Lesnar again. Damn.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

GOOOOOOOOOLDBERG


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jesus Christ, Lesnar looking like a bitch, once again :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> Holy shit its 2004. Friends just ended. ITs Brock v Goldberg, I am so hyped! Wait...


Rachel and Ross got their happy ending. .


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Man if y'all didn't hate Reigns so much we wouldn't be having this match


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

That was f*cking weak :lol


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

ok then. How exciting. The ultimate thrill ride!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was really it:lmao

I can't. :done

I can't :sodone


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So lame.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Wow and people hated on the fingerpoke of doom.................


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

LOL even their brawls last only a second. Heyman worked harder physically during his promo.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> I mean seriously this match again sucks no argument. But as far as the big matches I don't think What was your problem with the build up? Anything in particular?


Let's give a quick rundown..

Bray Wyatt (c) vs. Randy Orton - Do want to see, still like Wyatt despite WWE dumbing him down.
Aj Styles vs. Shane Mcmahon - was excited, but got tired of being drown by the crocodile tears of Styles marks.
Goldberg (c) vs. Brock Lesnar - Do want to see, but this shtick of bouncing Brock and blabbering Walrus needs to end.
2017 Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal - Looking forward to this as usual.
Luke Gallows & Karl Anderson (c) vs. Sheamus & Cesaro vs. Enzo Amore & Big Cass.. If this does become a ladder match will care.

If the show was just these matches, no shit music, and maybe a Rusev return of some kind I'd be jacked up.. but... Then we have this.

The Undertaker vs. Roman Reigns - Do not want to see at all, I don't want to see Taker struggle to move OR Reigns win.
This match needs to be stopped.
Triple H vs. Seth Rollins - Don't care
Dean Ambrose(c) vs. Baron Corbin - Don't Care
Chris Jericho (c) vs. Kevin Owens - Don't Care
John Cena & Nikki Bella vs. The Miz & Maryse - Excuse me, going to vomit.
Bayley (c) vs. Charlotte Flair vs. Sasha Banks vs. Nia Jax - Don't Care
Alexa Bliss (c) vs. all available women on the SmackDown LIVE roster - Only interested in seeing Bliss retain.
Neville (c) vs. Austin Aries - Yawn.

And this whole segment here.. 5 minutes of blah blah blah blah for a spear and walk away.. Yawn.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Goldberg looks in great shape. 

He ready.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lame...no brawl.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

LMAO.

That's your finish to your last show before Mania :lmao


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Brock Lesnar is such a good seller.

Underrated at that.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow! If that didn't get me pumped for this match I don't know what will! ............................................................................................*crickets*


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Sucks that roid head Lesnar is winning Sunday


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh my god. :ha


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Well when I said Goldberg was gassed after one spear and to end the show now I didn't think that would actually happen LMFAO


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Didnt think it could get any worse than the tug of war, wwe creative always proving me wrong.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That's it?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Goldberg is ridiculously built. Holy shit


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Well that was disappointing. An awkward finish to a segment like that Taker finish.

What was that?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

SureUmm said:


> Heyman outed Goldberg as Jewish, TOTAL BURIAL


Yeah, it's pretty funny.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Goldberg got jacked


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I love how the All-Universe Wrestling and Mixed Martial Arts Champion Brock Lesnar can't sprawl and stuff a takedown.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

There's underwhelming and then there's what ever the fuck that was


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Wow I was expecting a brawl at least....what the fuck was that?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

I love that Brock takes as well as he gives. He'll go hard on you, sure, but he'll take hard, too. He'll sell that shit.

So.

Fucking.

Hyped.

:sodone


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Awful ending. Tug o war would've been better.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

This feud is garbage :lol


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Every closing moment of raw since before wm 31 has been embarrassing


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I make fun of people for saying stuff like this but my god this is really shaping up to be one of the worst Wrestlemanias ever


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Once again, Reigns/Taker and Golberg/Lesnar builds fail on epic proportions, whilst HHH/Rollins and Owens/Jericho builds knock it out of the park. No surprise there.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Great Raw this week. I am fired up for WM.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

sigh.. the only thing I liked about raw was the Triple H and Rollins video package, and that had no business being on raw.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The XL 2 said:


> Goldberg is ridiculously built. Holy shit


He's gotten significantly bigger/more ripped than when he first returned, and he was already in great shape.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Brandough said:


> I make fun of people for saying stuff like this but my god this is really shaping up to be one of the worst Wrestlemanias ever


I'm sure it'll be better than we think because of how low our expectations are.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Brandough said:


> I make fun of people for saying stuff like this but my god this is really shaping up to be one of the worst Wrestlemanias ever


I still have faith in them pulling it out of their ass at the last minute like they did for the last two wrestlemanias.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Roxinius said:


> There's underwhelming and then there's what ever the fuck that was


It could be worse... It could be this:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:HA :HA :HA

WrestleMania is going to suck so f*cking hard. :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

And to think that Lesnar/Goldberg will main event Mania fpalm


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

wwe9391 said:


> Great Raw this week. I am fired up for WM.


Really?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Not a totally terrible RAW like some people are making out, strong build for HHH/Rollins and Owens/Y2J + not a bad segment with Taker/Reigns. Fuck it... it's Wrestlemania get hyped!


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

I get the story they are telling and it's all going to lead to one thing: LESNAR IS GOING TO KICK GOLDBERG'S ASS!!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

:lol is that all Bill's good for now. 5 minute spot. Hell 5 Second spot. Spear Brock like a geek. Turnbuckle pose. It is like playing WWE Smackdown Ps1 on Easy Mode.So predictable. Lesnar kicks Goldbergs ass. It is his redemption story. And Well go on a Title run. Not that I have an issue with Brock being champ personally. But couldent they build it better? Goldberg punking out Brock on numerous occasions. IT is just too damn predictable. No way well Bill do it in their match again. Especially as most of us already know the outcome. And the feud post mania...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> It could be worse... It could be this:


 That will never not be WOAT.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Goldberg's comeback has been kind of a sham. The Survivor Series finish was great, but it's become more and more obvious that it wasn't a creative decision as much as it was based on Goldberg not being able to do anything and worry about him getting injured. All the other part timers get crap but at least they put in work when they do have matches.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Brock is always involved in underwhelming final Raw before Mania segments - last year we had him doing NOTHING while Dean collected his weapons for the match, the year before was the tug of war and now this, lol.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Fool him once, shame on Goldberg. Fool him twice, shame on Lesnar. But FOOL HIM THRICE?! Goldberg bout to get REKT by :brock at Mania now!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

HerNotThem said:


> I get the story they are telling and it's all going to lead to one thing: LESNAR IS GOING TO KICK GOLDBERG'S ASS!!!!


Yeah that much has been known ever since Lesnar lost to Goldberg in 1:26 at SurvivorSeries. But the feud has been abysmal.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Holy...shit....it's sad that the Raw after WM has become the better show over WM itself. Cya next week.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I now feel like Brock convinced Vince to have this feud because he wanted to get in some easy paydays before he rounded the corner into the last year of his contract and Vince started making him work to earn that buck.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

I hope a tropical storm passes over the stadium Sunday.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Really?


Yea cause. 

1. Ill be there live
and 2. I have learned too not take this shit so serious anymore. I have enjoyed it much more since.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Okay Raw. Better than most.

Jericho/KO and Rollins/Triple H have had decent builds. 

But let's be real. Next weeks RAW, even more so than WrestleMania, is what we're all waiting for.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> That's it?












:no:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Seth Rollins/Triple H contract signing segment

- Club attacking Cesaro/Sheamus backstage

- Roman Reigns/Undertaker segment

- Enzo/Cass, Club, Cesaro/Sheamus brawl with ladders

- Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> And to think that Lesnar/Goldberg will main event Mania fpalm


Good. Only match worthy of Main Eventing WM33.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

MEMS said:


> Awful ending. Tug o war would've been better.


I agree.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Tune in sunday to see if the heel lesnar can finally overcome the unstoppable baby face goldberg!!!

Seriously ass backwords booking.. 2 minute match and segment garbage.. Some of the worst ever.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Natecore said:


> Good. Only match worthy of Main Eventing WM33.


Damn right.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lesnar has kicked out of every tombstone from Taker and kicked out of two spears from Reigns in a single match and two AAs from Cena as well and he keeps on going and he takes one spear from Goldberg (which isn't even his finisher) and he is running away like a muppet.

Ok...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

In 6 days, there will be a riot.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Brock is always involved in underwhelming final Raw before Mania segments - last year we had him doing NOTHING while Dean collected his weapons for the match, the year before was the tug of war and now this, lol.


I honestly think was the worst, given the way the match turned out, because Lesnar bounced there in the ring laughing at Dean like he was an idiot while Dean was pulling that red wagon around.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Excellent RAW.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

JAROTO said:


> Excellent RAW.


Nobody likes a bullshitter


----------



## Rave Bunny (Feb 8, 2017)

So, a "gassed out" Goldberg managed to make Brock Lesnar look like a "geek" in less than a minute... What? :aj3 I still can't believe I missed out on going outside and getting drunk with my friend's for tonight's Raw... kay


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Natecore said:


> Good. Only match worthy of Main Eventing WM33.












Yup. Two part timers, one of which is 50 years old and is incapable of having a match longer than a couple of minutes is totally worthy of a 'Mania main event.

Fuck, I'd take Reigns/Taker main eventing over that pathetic shit-show of a title match.


----------



## Piper's Pit (May 1, 2016)

JAROTO said:


> Excellent RAW.


Excellent if you're on acid or deaf blind.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I enjoyed tonight's RAW. Solid segments between HHH/Rollins and Reigns/Taker, got hyped for Sami again and I'm wondering if they'll let him win the ARMBAR, really everything was good except Lesnar/Goldberg. Heyman grated on too long, Goldberg's spear looked like Sasha Banks could have withstood it, and all the selling in the world by Brock doesn't make up for the fact that he's going to have to kill guys left and right to wash away this debacle.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I fucking :lmao'd at that Taker bit with the arms out at the end. This feud is the shits. So forced. So unnecessary. I've seen the best of The Undertaker with some of the absolute greats. Now they're trying to tell me Roman Reigns is hot shit and I still don't care. I didn't care last year and I didn't care the year before. :lol Eh whatever. It is what it is. 

I actually can't wait to see Goldberg walk that ramp at Mania. Guy's going to be having heart palpitations halfway down lol. I'm serious. This main event is going to be hot garbage. Still can't believe they're even doing this shit. Again. Whatever. It is what it is. 

Ok, now that the crap is out of the way, HHH/Rollins & KO/Jericho are still lit. Don't get me wrong, both have cooled since their seminal segments a few weeks ago but I'm still very much looking forward to both matches. 

Wrestlemania 33 - I can take it or leave it. I'll definitely be watching the few things I'm actually interested in. The rest depends on how I feel on Monday because I'm not watching this shit live. 

All in all, a rather stagnant final stop on the road to a pretty lackluster Wrestlemania.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth/Trips was the best bit of Raw. Like I expected. Seth cut one of his best promos IMO.


----------



## xxRambo_21xx (Nov 20, 2012)

i thought raw was great tonight, you guys are expecting way too much. ofcourse their wont be payoff tonight. tonight was too sell you on mania and build anticipation for mania. mission complete. be happy u have goldberg and brock for the belt instead of reigns and brock. clowns


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

LOL

what the fuck are they doing


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Piper's Pit said:


> Excellent if you're on acid or deaf blind.


I guess I am the exception. I really enjoyed it. Seriously, what did you expect? The return of HBK?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

1450 posts for this show.

2988 for the go home show in 2014.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

So..Brock does not fear the spear, huh Heyman? A minute later he gets speared to geek-hood.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> 1450 posts for this show.
> 
> 2988 for the go home show in 2014.


It's not fair. WM30 had probably the most unique RTWM with all the RR Batista/Bryan stuff.


----------



## Piper's Pit (May 1, 2016)

JAROTO said:


> I guess I am the exception. I really enjoyed it. Seriously, what did you expect? The return of HBK?


I wasn't expecting miracles either. But it is the last RAW before WM, would a little excitement, unpredictability, building of anticipation and genuine emotion really be too much to ask ??


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

JAROTO said:


> It's not fair. WM30 had probably the most unique RTWM with all the RR Batista/Bryan stuff.


2988 for the go home show in 2014.
2815 for the go home show in 2015.
2244 for the go home show in 2016.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> 2988 for the go home show in 2014.
> 2815 for the go home show in 2015.
> 2244 for the go home show in 2016.


Wow...now that says something.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

JAROTO said:


> Wow...now that says something.


And 3282 for the 2013 go-home show. It says something indeed.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Unexpectedly HHH/Rollins & Owens/Jericho were the only things worth watching.

Taker/Reigns & Oldberg/Lesnar segments could of been so much more, guess they didn't want Taker or Oldberg to take any serious bumps before Sunday in case their old frail bodies gave way. 

The Women sucked, Tag Teams sucked and we even got a Big Show appearance with a bunch of jobbers.

Go home show for Wrestlemania, felt more like a go home show for another version of Fastlane.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

The booking of this week's RAW made sense. The Women's division took up the first 30 minutes of the show and it was effective. Nia Jax continues to get strong booking. Austin Aries continues to grow on me so I liked that he appeared in two segments. The HHH/Rollins promo was not bad either. With HHH continuing to get the upperhand, I still wonder how their match is going to go down.

Roman Reigns continues to look like a heel for these past few weeks. Feels like no one is cheering for him. Not surprised both guys didn't take bumps in their promo. I am so tired of seeing Sami Zayn/Kevin Owens matches. Steph adding that stipulation was supposed to make it look serious but I still had enough. Interesting how Samoa Joe and Chris Jericho interfered in this match. Two feuds in one segment saves time. Didn't care much about the main event segment. Of course Lesnar/Goldberg won't brawl. Just one little tackle outside the ring to make sure neither guy is seriously hurt.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Better RAW than last week at least.

The Seth/HHH segment was good I thought and they actually did something to build the Women's title match.

Brock getting killed by 1 weak looking spear. At least it won't be a long match at Mania :Rollins 

Roman Reigns simply needs to be a bad guy, yet another promo proves without a shadow of a doubt this should be his role.

All that build for the Cruiserweight title match and they put it on the Pre-show


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

JAROTO said:


> It's not fair. WM30 had probably the most unique RTWM with all the RR Batista/Bryan stuff.


Yeah, WM 30 was exciting times. Bryan gets screwed, then finally added to the match, but since they threw the '2 matches in 1 night' stipulation in, people still weren't sure what would happen'.


We don't have a Dbry for this WM. Reigns is a face being booed more than Cena ever was (though based on his sarcastic-ass promo tonight I think they quietly turned him heel), and I don't think Rollins is cutting it as a babyface. He's lost all his intensity from his heel run. Plus, the whole injury part of the storyline will probably just mean a shitty match where Rollins has a sterotypical face comeback after being beaten up for 99.9% of the match.

Oh, and the Main Event is going to be a terrible match, since I'm convinced that Goldberg isn't cleared to bump.

This WM really isn't shaping up well. I guess Roman/Taker's the only unpredictable match, but I don't think I'd care if Roman won at this point. Taker's old.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

So, Goldberg got a positive reaction huh. Nice.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Starbuck said:


> I fucking lmao at that Taker bit with the arms out at the end. This feud is the shits. So forced. So unnecessary. I've seen the best of The Undertaker with some of the absolute greats. Now they're trying to tell me Roman Reigns is hot shit and I still don't care. I didn't care last year and I didn't care the year before. Eh whatever. It is what it is.


And yet its the match that fans will be invested into the most and get the biggest reactions. :draper2 more so than any other match on the card.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

That might've been the best promo of Roman's career lol. The Taker shit was corny. 

Also a surprising amount of heat for the women's tag, since we've seen it a thousand times. Nice heat for Nia even though she ain't winning on sunday. Thank god it's elimination.

Seth and Triple H might be the most inconsistent build ever. One minute I care, the next I don't.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> 1450 posts for this show.
> 
> 2988 for the go home show in 2014.


Good less idiots on here.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

wwe9391 said:


> Good less idiots on here.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Chrome said:


> And 3282 for the 2013 go-home show. It says something indeed.


And the build up in 2013 was not very good lol. Now would be a good time to ring the bells WWE!


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> Rachel and Ross got their happy ending. .


Rachel didn't deserve a happy ending. Bitch should have ended up living on the street...


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Frost99 said:


>


Too bad you weren't one of those people that left.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> 1450 posts for this show.
> 
> 2988 for the go home show in 2014.


"See you next week" :lmao

"The fanbase will always watch" :lmao :lmao



Xenoblade said:


> Tune in sunday to see if the heel lesnar can finally overcome the unstoppable baby face goldberg!!!
> 
> Seriously ass backwords booking.. 2 minute match and segment garbage.. Some of the worst ever.


Worked for Nash and WCW :draper2
Oh wait, it didn't.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

I love Heyman to death but man this feud sucks so much that I can't even come to care about his promos anymore.

Seth delivered one of if not the realest promo of his career. He did that without yelling with his quirky voice but simply talking straight. It was impressive. 

Both AA and Neville matches were fun and their face off was lit. Just learned that its on pre show which is shame but still I hope they go out with chips on their shoulders to get the MOTN. 

That rundown on the WM card alone was really long lol and we are not even talking about the real thing.

+ I thought that we will get ladder match for RAW tag titles after all that ladder action.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank God on Sunday we will have to see Goldberg in the ring for the last time. I hope Brock will make him fucking submit :mark: RAW was meh but I did not expect anything else..


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> 2988 for the go home show in 2014.
> 2815 for the go home show in 2015.
> 2244 for the go home show in 2016.


This forum losing popularity over time proves nothing at all about WWE or wrestling in general.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Spear looked better from this angle TBH. His spears have been on point before now anyway, esp on Lesnar. Brock didn't take it as he should either tbh so it ended up looking like a tackle instead this time.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

How many times did someone say "Ultimate Thrill Ride" on RAW last night?


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

I drink and I know things said:


> Does Xenoblade have some relation to Xenogears? That is probably my favorite video game of all time. The hours I spent playing that at 16...


They are made by the same company but other than that not really. Xenogears is much more focused on story and xenoblade is known more for their beautiful worlds/exploration..


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Natecore said:


> Good. Only match worthy of Main Eventing WM33.


Damn straight!


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

I liked;

Taker's appearance
Bayley getting a pinfall win
Paul Heyman/Brock Lesnar promo
Seth Rollins v Triple H contract signing 
Chris Jericho's run in to help Sami
Braun taunting Big Show

I did not like;

Sami Zayn being treated like crap (again)
Nia Jax beating everyone up (again)
the tag team match, was there any point? why the ladder???
The Big Show (I don't get him, at all, what is his gimmick? is he a face? a heel?)


overall: 7.5/10 - not the best RAW I've watched but far from the worst, did some good building for WM33 matches in general though let down in others.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Couldn't bear to watch more than a few minutes...the crowd was unbearable and honestly so were the matches/promos trying desperately to get WM over.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Anyone else find it hilarious how frequently Broid has been made to look like a bitch :goldberg2


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Asmodeus said:


> This forum losing popularity over time proves nothing at all about WWE or wrestling in general.


You can't possibly be that thick.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

It was pretty boring. I only enjoyed the Rollins/Trips segment & Roman/Taker. 



One Winged Angel said:


> Anyone else find it hilarious how frequently Broid has been made to look like a bitch :goldberg2


Hilariously annoying cuz this "bitch" ended the streak ?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

They even had to have Taker say the bloody WM tagine in his promo didn't they. Reigns' promo was pretty damn good I have to say.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

wwe9391 said:


> And yet its the match that fans will be invested into the most and get the biggest reactions. :draper2 more so than any other match on the card.


:lol What are you, the Roman Reigns Defense League or something? I said I don't care. I really don't give a shit what anybody else thinks.


----------

